# Welcome all to the new Driveler#251



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2018)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2018)

Is this Billy's driveler?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2018)

Goot one, I like that song!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2018)

Nice song Mrs. Hawtnet. As to the Billy threads, how many can be active at one time?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 6, 2018)

I posted one to help out, what happened?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm lost again.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 6, 2018)

It disappeared on me,,,, it was a Belmont one


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm lost again.


You forgot to leave a trail of breadcrumbs again didn't you?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 6, 2018)

My posts are messing up, and there is a lag time,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm SUPER excited about the Belmont! Go Justify!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm SUPER excited about the Belmont! Go Justify!


I can't get multi-quote to work. Where is Belmont? Is that right above Winder?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2018)

Don't know bout multi-quote either.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 6, 2018)

Morning folks like a roller coaster for weather around here 80 one day then down to 60 the next are to get adjusted. Oh well so is life ..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2018)

Belmont is in New York. Won't neva attend that one. oop:


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2018)

Ahhh....a new one!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't know bout multi-quote either.


I might be figurin it out, but dang too many steps to do it. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Belmont is in New York. Won't neva attend that one. oop:


Is that a poo emoji?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't know bout multi-quote either.






LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning folks like a roller coaster for weather around here 80 one day then down to 60 the next are to get adjusted. Oh well so is life ..



Just figured it out....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2018)

If it ain’t, it oughta be.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2018)

Now to figure out how to edit my sigline. Don't see nowhere possible for that to happen in my profile / preferences.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now to figure out how to edit my sigline. Don't see nowhere possible for that to happen in my profile / preferences.



Gotta a lot of figgerin’ out to do....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta a lot of figgerin’ out to do....


You'd think, at least I do, when we are talking new technology vs old technology (aka software) that it would get easier, not more difficult. This is very typical of puter geeks / software developers. They don't live in the real world so their brains don't operate in a logical order capable of streamlining a process using the very same technology / software they developed to begin with. 

I think all software developers oughta be sentenced to a week of splittin wood with a sledge hammer and a couple of wedges. That'd get their brains on track for logical thinking real quick like.


----------



## normaldave (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm having a hard time with the new format. 
Even the videos don't seem to look and sound like I remembered them?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2018)

normaldave said:


> I'm having a hard time with the new format.
> Even the videos don't seem to look and sound like I remembered them?


Because you're still trying to embed them. You don't have to do that anymore. Just copy the link for the video in the url space and paste it here. The software will embed it automatically.


----------



## normaldave (Jun 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Because you're still trying to embed them. You don't have to do that anymore. Just copy the link for the video in the url space and paste it here. The software will embed it automatically.


Thanks, fixed it...but how come those pretty girls from 80's group The Bangles, look and sound like a bunch of country boys?  Something not right about that.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jun 6, 2018)

came in to look around.

looks nice.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2018)

dixiecutter said:


> came in to look around.
> 
> looks nice.


If you're wearing polarized sunglasses maybe. It is saving money in my office. I don't have to turn any lights on, the GON page lights up the whole stinkin room!!!


----------



## dixiecutter (Jun 6, 2018)

oh yeah the color is turrible


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can't get multi-quote to work. Where is Belmont? Is that right above Winder?



Belmont is a Univ in Nashville TN


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2018)

dixiecutter said:


> oh yeah the color is turrible



worse in a billy thread.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't know bout multi-quote either.



tried yesterday but after one go at it just quit for another day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> tried yesterday but after one go at it just quit for another day.


I won't say it's easy, but it is a couple of steps more than the old forum thanks to the super geeks that developed this new platform software. 

Click on all of the quotes you want to include, then in the box you are going to post in, click on "insert quotes" then in the popup box click insert, then they are there for you to uses and respond too. 

About as simple as herding cats or nailing jello to a tree.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 6, 2018)

YAHOO just figured out iffin I click on the time of last post it'll take me to the last post


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 6, 2018)

Do any of you guys know what happened to my post?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 6, 2018)

And where do you find where contacts and friends are?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2018)

Happens to me all the time. 
Did you use the word king or quang


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Do any of you guys know what happened to my post?



What post?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happens to me all the time.
> Did you use the word king or quang


----------



## normaldave (Jun 6, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Do any of you guys know what happened to my post?


I'll go you one better than that...What happened to your dog?  Used to look a lot more "German shepherd-ish"

Look! a reply, a quote, and the old style generic smilies, all in one.  Now about this BLIZZARD of a screen color...wrong season for that.    Here's my polar bear smilie-  ..


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 6, 2018)

normaldave said:


> I'll go you one better than that...What happened to your dog?  Used to look a lot more "German shepherd-ish"
> 
> Look! a reply, a quote, and the old style generic smilies, all in one.  Now about this BLIZZARD of a screen color...wrong season for that.    Here's my polar bear smilie-  ..



Lol lol lol,,,, she was Sally, a Blue Healer,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 6, 2018)

I was being serious about the post though, it was Driveler Belmont,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> tried yesterday but after one go at it just quit for another day.


testing, testing............


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I won't say it's easy, but it is a couple of steps more than the old forum thanks to the super geeks that developed this new platform software.
> 
> Click on all of the quotes you want to include, then in the box you are going to post in, click on "insert quotes" then in the popup box click insert, then they are there for you to uses and respond too.
> 
> About as simple as herding cats or nailing jello to a tree.


By Jove, I Think I've Got It!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I was being serious about the post though, it was Driveler Belmont,,,,


Do you mean a thread you started? not a post in an existing thread?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do you mean a thread you started? not a post in an existing thread?



It was a new Driveler thread


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> It was a new Driveler thread


Hmmmmm, I thought it was a billy thread you were referring too. Anyway, if two are started at the same time, regardless of who starts them, one will go away. The forum does not allow two active drivelers or two active billy threads to exist at the same time. You're prolly lost cause Mrs. Hornet is hawter than you are.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hmmmmm, I thought it was a billy thread you were referring too. Anyway, if two are started at the same time, regardless of who starts them, one will go away. The forum does not allow two active drivelers or two active billy threads to exist at the same time. You're prolly lost cause Mrs. Hornet is hawter than you are.



I don't know, I'm pretty handsome, so I've been told,,,, and there is a lag time,,,, after a post,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I don't know, I'm pretty handsome, so I've been told,,,, and there is a lag time,,,, after a post,,,,


I bet your butt rub ain't as good as hers.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet your butt rub ain't as good as hers.



Lol lol lol,,,, do you know how to send a PM?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Lol lol lol,,,, do you know how to send a PM?


Yep. Except, it's no longer a pm. It is now a "conversation" and it can happen between multiple recipients now without having to insert their name every time you reply.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep. Except, it's no longer a pm. It is now a "conversation" and it can happen between multiple recipients now without having to insert their name every time you reply.


 say what??!?!?!? I gotta venture out & see the rest of the new place & features before I REALLY become a dinosaur!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep. Except, it's no longer a pm. It is now a "conversation" and it can happen between multiple recipients now without having to insert their name every time you reply.



New, I guess it comes with change,,,, where's your contacts and friends located?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> New, I guess it comes with change,,,, where's your contacts and friends located?


Look under "following".


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Look under "following".



Thanks bud's


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 6, 2018)

I wish you could send pic's through a PM,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I wish you could send pic's through a PM,,,,


You can, and videos, and gifs like the one I just sent. Y'all got some major brushin up to do on this new buggy we're drivin.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Look under "following".


aaaannnnddd you find that where?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2018)

Keebs said:


> aaaannnnddd you find that where?


Click on your screen name in the upper right hand corner of the page. That is now your access to your user control panel. Following will be one of the options below it on the list that pops up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can, and videos, and gifs like the one I just sent. Y'all got some major brushin up to do on this new buggy we're drivin.



Dang buggy whips went out when you were an child.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2018)

Haven’t even gotten on my desktop to really study this new thang yet.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2018)

Ya'll seen billy in here???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2018)

yep, but he don't stay long.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2018)

Time to head to da hizzy.


----------



## redeli (Jun 6, 2018)

Howdy all


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2018)

redeli said:


> Howdy all



How ya felling?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 6, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> How ya felling?


Probably with his fingers???

I know that was bad  but what the heck pushed the driveler back to the top for a minute or so.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2018)

Uncle Stoner in da house!!!!


Where is Quack?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 6, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> Uncle Stoner in da house!!!!
> 
> 
> Where is Quack?


 
Not sure iffin QUACK/s been on since the change 

In the house for now but fixin to go out and fire up the Weber and throw on a steak, tater, and corn on the cob, wife's workin till 8 and ain't no way I can wait till then to eat come on ya know what I meant


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2018)

oh my.....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2018)

Lawd have mercy!   Ya'll have a good evenin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2018)

Another labor intensive day in the rear view.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Another labor intensive day in the rear view.



I watered all my potted plants, topped off Freon in truck ac(leaks out), and calibrated tire pressure on truck. Oh, and took a long nap.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2018)

Chief, sounds like you hit a lick today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2018)

Chief gone make a good werker one day!

evenin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2018)

Senora memba here


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, sounds like you hit a lick today.





blood on the ground said:


> Chief gone make a good werker one day!
> 
> evenin!




Evenin gents, 13 hours in the car wore me slap out yesterday.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 6, 2018)

Evening Mike, Jeff, and everyone else,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2018)

Estate sale at the home place this weekend.  Very sad times for me. End of an awesome family. Come to find out a member on here is doing the estate sale.  Hated meeting him in such a bad sad mood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Estate sale at the home place this weekend.  Very sad times for me. End of an awesome family. Come to find out a member on here is doing the estate sale.  Hated meeting him in such a bad sad mood.



Not the end!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2018)

Time to hit it!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 6, 2018)

BLD in the Big ATL!!!...……...St. Louis Mo. Tomorrow night!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 6, 2018)

Evening, last day shift start days on Friday


----------



## basshound72 (Jun 7, 2018)

Evening, one more hour and I can go home


----------



## basshound72 (Jun 7, 2018)

Been out of town with work and vacation the last several weeks. Now trying to get everything caught back up here. so not been able to get on here very much


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2018)

Morning Bh


----------



## basshound72 (Jun 7, 2018)

Morning Wy. Just now dragging in from work.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2018)

middle of the night fly by


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2018)

Gw don't sleep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2018)

Oh yes I do.  I just woke to p and was hungry so I came to the kitchen and stopped at the computer now I am up and thirsty,


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2018)

Morning Gw


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2018)

morning wybro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2018)

blood must have been a busy man last night.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2018)

Yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2018)

Mernin all you sexy people.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2018)

Had the rented mule thing going on at the factory... Dawgs are barkin!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin all you sexy people.


You sure are "Chipper" dis mornin!


blood on the ground said:


> Had the rented mule thing going on at the factory... Dawgs are barkin!!!


ice, ice, no wait, that'd be epson salt soak!
 Mornin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2018)

Keebs said:


> You sure are "Chipper" dis mornin!
> 
> ice, ice, no wait, that'd be epson salt soak!
> Mornin!


Don't  call me Chipper. He's a wife beatin, wife cheatin monon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2018)

Gotta get Jag to work, then figure out how to prioritize my day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2018)

Do y'all see my avatar as offset to the right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2018)

Or at least the jolly roger off to the right?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Or at least the jolly roger off to the right?


Reload your avatar and it will correct that.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 7, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Or at least the jolly roger off to the right?



Had to change my avatar


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 7, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 7, 2018)

mng,,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't  call me Chipper. He's a wife beatin, wife cheatin monon.


Yes, dear!


Jeff C. said:


> Do y'all see my avatar as offset to the right?


 Yep!


Cmp1 said:


> Mng everyone,,,,


Morning!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


Whatchu all googly eyed about?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2018)

Toemayder plants are almost 6 foots tall... Perdy as can be!!! Hardly any blooms ... An no mayders!!!! 
Disclaimer... I've grown tomatoes for more than 30 years ... They have plenty of sun ... And yes.. I use Miracle Grow!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2018)

I reckon it could be a miracle that they're not producing any Toemayders!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Toemayder plants are almost 6 foots tall... Perdy as can be!!! Hardly any blooms ... An no mayders!!!!
> Disclaimer... I've grown tomatoes for more than 30 years ... They have plenty of sun ... And yes.. I use Miracle Grow!!!


Must have bought some of them new fangled Liberal Millennial mater plants. They don't produce much.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm ready for a home grown mater sammich loaded with bacon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2018)

I guess y’all don’t even see my post.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 7, 2018)

Wonder where Jeff C is......I haven't seen him post in a while???


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 7, 2018)

him and Quack must be on  vacation together


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2018)

Ya'll seen Jeff fa fa


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> him and Quack must be on  vacation together


With Dert.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 7, 2018)

Afternoon everyone,,,,


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 7, 2018)

I only see the pretty girl post the rest of ya yeawho's just have a blank space


Just like the blank space between your ears


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 7, 2018)

Well got to go headed back down to spray some Knapp weed. Man I hate that stuff


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2018)

2.5 hours of weed eater is as much as the back can take.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2018)

stonerbro,  is Knapp weed a western weed?   guess I can google it and see.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 7, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I only see the pretty girl post the rest of ya yeawho's just have a blank space
> 
> 
> Just like the blank space between your ears



Afternoon bud's,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 2.5 hours of weed eater is as much as the back can take.



Dang. You ate up in weeds.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2018)

hey cmp


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang. You ate up in weeds.



Only way to cut the grass and trails here at the cabin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2018)

Oh I see what it is, I've got mine set on invisible.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 7, 2018)

Gonna go chase some Northerns in the morning,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2018)

Oh and hey pretty blue eyes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2018)

Holdin off til tomorrow and Saturday to mow grass.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 7, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh I see what it is, I've got mine set on invisible.



I see ya Chief,,,, your Avatar is offset too,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2018)

Chief, why are you leaning to the right?   Guess that is better than to the left.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 7, 2018)

There sure is a lot of lag time between posts


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I see ya Chief,,,, your Avatar is offset too,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, why are you leaning to the right?   Guess that is better than to the left.



You got that right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, why are you leaning to the right?   Guess that is better than to the left.




Hmmm...there are some issues with this new platform still. I've multi-quoted from my phone several times successfully already, but it wouldn't do it for yours and Cmp's just now on my desktop.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmm...there are some issues with this new platform still. I've multi-quoted from my phone several times successfully already, but it wouldn't do it for yours and Cmp's just now on my desktop.


I thought you done gone invisible again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2018)

Might have to PM an admin and see if they can center my avatar. Otherwise, that's going to drive me crazy....I need stuff to be symmetrical.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh I see what it is, I've got mine set on invisible.


 THERE you are!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought you done gone invisible again.



Can we even go invisible anymore?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2018)

Keebs said:


> THERE you are!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Might have to PM an admin and see if they can center my avatar. Otherwise, that's going to drive me crazy....I need stuff to be symmetrical.



I heard if you re-load the pic it will be fixed. Give it a try.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2018)

hey!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2018)

King


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2018)

wasnt trying, still trying to figure this thing out...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 7, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> stonerbro,  is Knapp weed a western weed?   guess I can google it and see.


 
Not sure if it's just a western weed but it's on the noxjust weed list around here and they treatin ya with fines or leans on your property if you don't at least try to control it it's almost a constent battle. Here a pretty good link on it.

https://invasivespecies.wa.gov/priorities/knapweed.shtml


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> King



I woo woo.  You might wanna delete that post.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 7, 2018)

oh crap.....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 7, 2018)

mud's going to be in trouble.......








again


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I heard if you re-load the pic it will be fixed. Give it a try.




Copy dat, I'll see if that works if I can figure out where to go.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I woo woo.  You might wanna delete that post.


That brings up another: how do you do that with the new format?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2018)

Oh I see the edit and delete at the bottom of my post.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2018)

Nah, its been like a year since i said that word, and its not a curse word.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Nah, its been like a year since i said that word, and its not a curse word.


I said the Q word not too long ago and got deleted and my hand slapped.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2018)

Mind the rules please. No unnecessary post just to claim the top of the next page. Thank y'all


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2018)

Much betta..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Copy dat, I'll see if that works if I can figure out where to go.


Just go up to the top and click on your avitar and edit. I think.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 7, 2018)

i got my eye on ya'll


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 7, 2018)

Jeff C Hole is centered now....all is right in the world now


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Much betta..



Now you all straightened out!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2018)

My mouff is cut off, but that might be a good thing.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2018)

Grrrrr


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2018)

it didnt quote???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2018)

stupid new ways


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> stupid new ways


so its reply not quote


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2018)

I need to go back to gon school


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2018)

did this work


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2018)

crap, how do you multiqoute


mudracing101 said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> it didnt quote???





mudracing101 said:


> stupid new ways


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2018)

what the... this is too hard


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 7, 2018)

Aft


gobbleinwoods said:


> hey cmp



Afternoon GIW


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2018)

Clock has stopped, and not the forum clock


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> stonerbro,  is Knapp weed a western weed?   guess I can google it and see.


Well, there was this here lady up in Stamford Connecticut that died in 1857 named Abigail Knapp Weed. I wonder if she ever visited the Left Coast?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Clock has stopped, and not the forum clock


I haven't fount the forum clock yet. Does this platform even have one?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I haven't fount the forum clock yet. Does this platform even have one?



Not having one is a way to fix it

.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I haven't fount the forum clock yet. Does this platform even have one?


 Now that you say it, i cant find it, i reckon they fixed it for good


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2018)

This place is showing signs of wanting to crash. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> did this work


 mebbee.......


mudracing101 said:


> crap, how do you multiqoute


ezypeazy........


Cmp1 said:


> Aft
> 
> 
> Afternoon GIW


hiya!


mudracing101 said:


> Clock has stopped, and not the forum clock


here to, two, too!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> This place is showing signs of wanting to crash. Hmmmmmm.


whaaaattt????


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 7, 2018)

We don't need no STINKIN clock it's always time for a beer or a BLD


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 7, 2018)

I guess the forum likes me things seem to move along quickly and once I figure out where things are hid it works fine except for the white screen color....................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2018)

Has anyone sent a report yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2018)

I was thinking about sending one on some of Y’all....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2018)

does anyone else hate the white screen?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> does anyone else hate the white screen?



Yes, every single member here hates it.

I should send a report.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2018)

Probably the married ones too.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 7, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> does anyone else hate the white screen?



It's Grey now


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 7, 2018)

What's the green triangle in the corner of our avatar?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> does anyone else hate the white screen?



GON is going to send out those plastic screens like Chief remembers to turn B&W  TV's to color.   Had Blue at the top and green at the bottom, right Chief?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2018)

Poke chop, sweet tater and yellow squash.   I am stuffed.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 7, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Poke chop, sweet tater and yellow squash.   I am stuffed.



Sounds great


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2018)

Serious post and my last one on this thread. If anybody wants to "question moderation", send me a PM. Otherwise, let it go. Last and only warning.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> What's the green triangle in the corner of our avatar?


I think it means your on line.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2018)

Dang, whites not that bad.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2018)

Bout dat time........... Mud, you ready??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2018)

Lets go Keebs, its 5. Later ya'll.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Bout dat time........... Mud, you ready??





mudracing101 said:


> Lets go Keebs, its 5. Later ya'll.


Hee Heeee


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 7, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Serious post and my last one on this thread. If anybody wants to "question moderation", send me a PM. Otherwise, let it go. Last and only warning.




I'm not sure of who done what but ya done gon and made the wrong man MAD


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 7, 2018)

A


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I'm not sure of who done what but ya done gon and made the wrong man MAD



Afternoon bud's,,,, how do you type in color?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> GON is going to send out those plastic screens like Chief remembers to turn B&W  TV's to color.   Had Blue at the top and green at the bottom, right Chief?



You must be older than me.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 7, 2018)

Is there some way of letting the It guys know about the lag time,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Is there some way of letting the It guys know about the lag time,,,,



I’m sure they know about it, unless it’s your individual internet connection. There’s nothing they can do about that.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 7, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> A
> 
> 
> Afternoon bud's,,,, how do you type in color?


 
You can just highlite the words you want in color then on the 6th little icon from the left it kind of looks like a little camp fire pick the color you want. If you want your whole post in color hit it 1st. Not sure about the lag time all of mine go bing go bang go bon go don't see no lag time


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 7, 2018)

Maybe network traffic,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 7, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> You can just highlite the words you want in color then on the 6th little icon from the left it kind of looks like a little camp fire pick the color you want. If you want your whole post in color hit it 1st. Not sure about the lag time all of mine go bing go bang go bon go don't see no lag time



Thanks bud's,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2018)

Somebody juss needs a hug.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Somebody juss needs a hug.




How's bout a back rub?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Somebody juss needs a hug.





Jeff C. said:


> How's bout a back rub?


A backrub and a hug........doesn't matter which order.....I'm greedy not picky.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 7, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Somebody juss needs a hug.



I could use one,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I could use one,,,,





Miguel Cervantes said:


> A backrub and a hug........doesn't matter which order.....I'm greedy not picky.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2018)

Its my Friday!


----------



## basshound72 (Jun 8, 2018)

Evening guys, another long night just dragging myself in from work. Gotta work the weekend too. Got used to being off the weekends. This is not gonnanbe fun.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2018)

Bass hound gonna make some bank


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2018)

morning bloodbro and basshound

Believe I will start with a cup of java


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning bloodbro and basshound
> 
> Believe I will start with a cup of java


Mernin G!  I Almost got this on in the bag!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2018)

bog, was it an easier shift ?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 8, 2018)

Good Morning and HAPPY FRIDAY to you Blood, Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Gobblin, Thanks for the coffee this morning as I definitely need a few cups to get my "rear in gear" this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2018)

Mornin early birds!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2018)

hey EE and Chief


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2018)

Just found and sprayed a hornets nest being built under the eve outside the back door.   Baseball size.  Fell apart and I can see lots of larva inside.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just found and sprayed a hornets nest being built under the eve outside the back door.   Baseball size.  Fell apart and I can see lots of larva inside.


Hate them suckers. They make me break out in pain when they sting me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just found and sprayed a hornets nest being built under the eve outside the back door.   Baseball size.  Fell apart and I can see lots of larva inside.



Hey gobbleinbro, I would not want to accidentally stumble upon them the wrong way one day. Glad you found them now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey gobbleinbro, I would not want to accidentally stumble upon them the wrong way one day. Glad you found them now.


It's those gigantic yellow European or Asian Hornets that scare the bejezuz out of me. They build inside your framework, not on the outside and they fly at night. Have to use a sledge hammer to squish one of the little Spawns of Satan.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's those gigantic yellow European or Asian Hornets that scare the bejezuz out of me. They build inside your framework, not on the outside and they fly at night. Have to use a sledge hammer to squish one of the little Spawns of Satan.



Wouldn’t do for me to accidentally encounter them things, I’m allergic to them.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2018)

I am sure they have some purpose in the ecology but I could live without any of those stinging suckers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Wouldn’t do for me to accidentally encounter them things, I’m allergic to them.


I had them in the eave of my back porch. Not even the pest control dude could get to them. Accidentally drove them away when I was smokin some meat on the akorn. Completely forgot bees don't like smoke, until that day. From then on I smoked a lot of meat on the back porch, all in the name of bee safety of course.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am sure they have some purpose in the ecology but I could live without any of those stinging suckers.


What's giving me fits this year is black deer flies. We've never had them. We've always had yellow deer flies that bite but it's not much worse than a gnat bite. These black deer flies leave a welp like a yellow jacket sting and itch and burn for days. Only thing I've found that will fix it is benedryl cream.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's giving me fits this year is black deer flies. We've never had them. We've always had yellow deer flies that bite but it's not much worse than a gnat bite. These black deer flies leave a welp like a yellow jacket sting and itch and burn for days. Only thing I've found that will fix it is benedryl cream.



I've not seen any of these black deer flies as of yet.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2018)

Looks like a rainy week coming up.  Is it still possibly followed by a TS coming out of the gulf?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Looks like a rainy week coming up.  Is it still possibly followed by a TS coming out of the gulf?


GFS is still toying with that idea but less organized. No other model is on board with that scenario yet though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2018)

Same ol' same ol'  Goofus is out on the limb.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I had them in the eave of my back porch. Not even the pest control dude could get to them. Accidentally drove them away when I was smokin some meat on the akorn. Completely forgot bees don't like smoke, until that day. From then on I smoked a lot of meat on the back porch, all in the name of bee safety of course.



Got into some hornets in some woods as a little kid in NOLA. There were 4 of us kids hacking through some thick stuff to go build a fort. 

If I remember correctly, I got hit by about 7 of them, but because I was the fastest runner I came out smelling like a rose compared to my little brother and the other 2 kids. They were all hit by over a dozen each. 

They were stung up into the teens, my brother was stung 16 times. The last one to sting him was actually in his pants and got him after we got home. My Dad snatched his pants down because he was still jumping around and crying. Dad found it and killed it. 

One of the other boys had an allergic reaction and passed out @ home, they had to call an ambulance for him.

They can be quite dangerous......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2018)

Time to go get on a mower.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Time to go get on a mower.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bog, was it an easier shift ?


Yes sir it was! Thanks for asking! 

Man im tired! What a week it has been! 
Morning Double E! Happy fridy to all you folks.... It is fridy right?


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 8, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's giving me fits this year is black deer flies. We've never had them. We've always had yellow deer flies that bite but it's not much worse than a gnat bite. These black deer flies leave a welp like a yellow jacket sting and itch and burn for days. Only thing I've found that will fix it is benedryl cream.


A big ole swallow of vinegar every morning helps.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 8, 2018)

Morning Ya'll


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


You my friend .... Nevermind! LOL!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> You my friend .... Nevermind! LOL!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2018)

Gooooood Mornin Drivela Nation!!!!!!!!! It's FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2018)

Morning


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2018)

Dragging today, this flipping nights to days stinks


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Dragging today, this flipping nights to days stinks


I couldn't do it, I do good to stay on Mon-Fri for 8!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mornin!  Belmont weekend!  H22 wanted me to go buy a car tomorrow. I said, you kidding me? I'm watching the horseys all day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 8, 2018)

Gotta work the estate sale Sunday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!  Belmont weekend!  H22 wanted me to go buy a car tomorrow. I said, you kidding me? I'm watching the horseys all day.


Don't he know you never buy a car till dang near the last day of the month. Dealerships have quotas and that's when they'll make the best deal. For the best of the best deals, the last day of the year is the time to buy.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gotta work the estate sale Sunday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 8, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't he know you never buy a car till dang near the last day of the month. Dealerships have quotas and that's when they'll make the best deal. For the best of the best deals, the last day of the year is the time to buy.


You are so right. My son taught me that trick. I think H22 is just glad I finally found one I liked. I've been looking for a while now. I;m in no hurry. I love my car. REALLY.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 8, 2018)

Keebs said:


>


You got THAT right.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You are so right. My son taught me that trick. I think H22 is just glad I finally found one I liked. I've been looking for a while now. I;m in no hurry. I love my car. REALLY.


Whatcha gonna get?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 8, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatcha gonna get?


Same car. Newer model. Honda Accord. If he don't let me trade his(Cody's old one) in will have a Honda car lot in our lot next door.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 8, 2018)

I MAY get a whopping 600.00 out of his for the trade.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I MAY get a whopping 600.00 out of his for the trade.


You can sell Honda's all day long for cash money. I would never trade one and take a beating on it. The Book of Faces has great sales groups for just about anything you've got to get rid of.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 8, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can sell Honda's all day long for cash money. I would never trade one and take a beating on it. The Book of Faces has great sales groups for just about anything you've got to get rid of.


True that. He had his Prelude sold the minute he put a sign on it. Then decided he didn't want to sell it after the Honda dealer that comes to my office told me that if he sells it, he would never find another one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> True that. He had his Prelude sold the minute he put a sign on it. Then decided he didn't want to sell it after the Honda dealer that comes to my office told me that if he sells it, he would never find another one.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I couldn't do it, I do good to stay on Mon-Fri for 8!




It isn't too bad, as Quack says its only a half a day who can't work a half a day


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mng ladies and gentlemen,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2018)

Morning Swampbro


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> It isn't too bad, as Quack says its only a half a day who can't work a half a day


 Leave it to Quack to say something so profound!


Cmp1 said:


> Mng ladies and gentlemen,,,,


 Mornin!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 8, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Morning Swampbro



Lol lol lol,,,, got the Redneck Ranger out this AM for a bit,,,, was after a big Northern, no luck but saw a school of bluegill on the Hummingbird, must have been at least 40,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 8, 2018)

The Redneck Ranger,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2018)

Is that a office chair


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Is that a office chair



Yes, it doubles as his deer stand!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2018)

Woooo....I’m bout wore out already walkin behind the Skag. Gettin my  xrsize.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2018)

Back to mowin, gonna jump on da rider for a while.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2018)

Time for some lunch


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2018)

Made chicken crack last night, first time but its pretty good


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2018)

Going to stop by Lowes and pick up a post and rail to repair fence tomorrow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 8, 2018)

Time to start the freakn weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time to start the freakn weekend.


OH BOY!!! Now I get to mow my freaking grass with my bum freakin knee, then stake and string my freakin beans and put some sort of freakin something up so my freakin bush cucumbers that are actually freakin climbin cucumbers can freakin has something to freakin climb on.

You're right, it's gonna be a freakin weekend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 8, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OH BOY!!! Now I get to mow my freaking grass with my bum freakin knee, then stake and string my freakin beans and put some sort of freakin something up so my freakin bush cucumbers that are actually freakin climbin cucumbers can freakin has something to freakin climb on.
> 
> You're right, it's gonna be a freakin weekend.


I get all my chores done during the week. Juss sayin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I get all my chores done during the week. Juss sayin.


If my knee wasn't banged up I would have as well. You know, you do live close enough to lend a hand to an old fat gimp....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If my knee wasn't banged up I would have as well. You know, you do live close enough to lend a hand to an old fat gimp....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Going to stop by Lowes and pick up a post and rail to repair fence tomorrow.



Pick me up one while ur @ it.....




Wycliff said:


> Made chicken crack last night, first time but its pretty good



Can I get a.couple dime bags?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2018)

Cold brew going down good!

Most of da grass is cut.

Anybody need a couple kilos?


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2018)

Drank one for me Chief, I'm ready for seben o'clock


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2018)

Where’s Uncle Stoner when you need him?


Wycliff said:


> Drank one for me Chief, I'm ready for seben o'clock



Heard dat brudder.....I gotcha covered like a big ol phat woman.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2018)

No Chief No

Needing mind bleach quick.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Where’s Uncle Stoner when you need him?
> 
> 
> Heard dat brudder.....I gotcha covered like a big ol phat woman.


Ain't no way you can cover it better'n..............wait, neva mind..........
Ya'll have a good weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2018)

Multi quote ain’t workin right on my mobile.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2018)

Seein some gray skies north of me....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2018)

Might as well jump on the mower and go finish it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2018)

Seeing gray clouds S and W of me.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Where’s Uncle Stoner when you need him?
> 
> 
> Heard dat brudder.....I gotcha covered like a big ol phat woman.



No thanks Jeff ain't mowed mine in over a week should have plenty but thanks for thinkin of me 

Depending on how phat might take more then one


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 8, 2018)

Growing up to me don't sound all that fun.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2018)

Getting old is so much fun as you can act like a child again and everyone just dismisses your actions.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 8, 2018)

Evening everyone,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2018)

evening swampy


----------



## cramer (Jun 8, 2018)

Howdy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Multi quote ain’t workin right on my mobile.





Jeff C. said:


> Seein some gray skies north of me....


Took a few tries but it finally worked. It definitely drags on a mobile.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 8, 2018)

Evening Migs and Jeff,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 8, 2018)

Lol lol lol,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 8, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening swampy



Lol lol lol,,,, funny,,,,


----------



## cramer (Jun 8, 2018)

Does the coffee button still work?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Might as well jump on the mower and go finish it.


Jis wrapped mine up. Figured i might as well do it this evening since Mrs. Hawnet aint comin to hep.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Evening Migs and Jeff,,,,


Hey Frosty.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2018)

cramer said:


> Does the coffee button still work?



every morning all you can handle



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jis wrapped mine up. Figured i might as well do it this evening since Mrs. Hawnet aint comin to hep.



Mine is on the agenda for tomorrow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 8, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> every morning all you can handle
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is on the agenda for tomorrow.





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I'm not sure of who done what but ya done gon and made the wrong man MAD





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I get all my chores done during the week. Juss sayin.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> If my knee wasn't banged up I would have as well. You know, you do live close enough to lend a hand to an old fat gimp....


I woulda been there, but my ankle looks like a whale.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 8, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Frosty.



Lol lol lol,,,, funny,,,,come up bud's,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2018)

Do believe it is that time on the morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 9, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Gobblin.  Dang, you look mighty lonely in here early all by yourself.

I hope that all of you Drivelers will have a good day and will pass it on !!!

I think that I am going up to the country and swap out the cards from all of my cameras and I also might install some of those new cameras that I bought recently as well.  Initially, I think that I will put them on the same tree as a current camera so that I can get a fair evaluation of performance  between each model etc.  If I have time, I might even install some "Dummy" cameras along the property line down along the creek too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 9, 2018)

Morning Gmoney and Double E... How you fellers doing


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning Gmoney and Double E... How you fellers doing



I am doing fine but after the to-do list gets done I'll be a tired puppy.

You go plans for the day?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 9, 2018)

Good Morning Blood.  I thought that you must have relaxed most of the night instead of any hard working.

Heck, when I read about You, Gobblin, Chief and several more working 28 hours every day, it just makes me feel really tired just thinking about all of the hard work that you guys are doing each day and night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2018)

Mornin gobblein, blood, and EE.

Got everything cut and then some. Might do some piddlin today, but not much on my agenda.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 9, 2018)

No real big plans... Just mowing, weed eating, weed spraying


----------



## cramer (Jun 9, 2018)

Good morning BoG, Gobbles, Chief and Double E
Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> No real big plans... Just mowing, weed eating, weed spraying


Got the poles and strang up for the beans this moanin. Started it last night but the skeeters bout drained me dry before i could get out of there.


----------



## cramer (Jun 9, 2018)

Ms TooTwo says she gets her chores done during the week = making honey do list for Mr TwoToo


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2018)

cramer said:


> Good morning BoG, Gobbles, Chief and Double E
> Thanks for the coffee G



Mornin cramer!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got the poles and strang up for the beans this moanin. Started it last night but the skeeters bout drained me dry before i could get out of there.



Man, I’m surprised they didn’t eat ya up this Mornin too. I walked out in the lawn to the edge of the pasture with dogs and they bout tore me up just a few minutes ago.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2018)

cramer said:


> Ms TooTwo says she gets her chores done during the week = making honey do list for Mr TwoToo


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 9, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got the poles and strang up for the beans this moanin. Started it last night but the skeeters bout drained me dry before i could get out of there.


Been a long time since I grew any pole beans... Bush beans is about all I do now. Deer eat them all just the same


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Mng ladies and gentlemen,,,,


----------



## cramer (Jun 9, 2018)

The coffee is still just as good


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Still working on the first cup,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 9, 2018)

Goot moanin folks


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2018)

Can't get motivated to do much of anything.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 9, 2018)

Been busy, busy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Been busy, busy



Me too, makin myself do much of nothing. I did water some potted plants though. 

Man, it's hot out there today.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Afternoon Jeff and WY,,,, cloudy and 64 degrees here,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Afternoon Jeff and WY,,,, cloudy and 64 degrees here,,,,



Howdy Cmp, I'd take cloudy and 64° all day long today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2018)

How’s Sunny and 90° sound, Cmp?


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 9, 2018)

Got 64% humidity


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 9, 2018)

Afternoon folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Got 64% humidity






Wycliff said:


> Afternoon folks



Howdy Wy! 

Heat index is showing 94° here.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Cmp, I'd take cloudy and 64° all day long today.



You guys are welcome to come up,,,, need a fishing partner for the Redneck Ranger,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 9, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Wy!
> 
> Heat index is showing 94° here.





Same here


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 9, 2018)

2 hrs on the Johnn Deere bush hogging! So thankful for the top on that tractor....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 9, 2018)

Got to mowe the yard now .. I may give it a little while then mowe it with a BLD and permagrin!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Afternoon BOG,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Wy!
> 
> Heat index is showing 94° here.



Wow,,,, but just think, you can be fishing in Dec and Jan,,,, and not ice fishing,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 9, 2018)

My Saturday afternoon is going good,,,, great music and a brewski


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 9, 2018)

Nice Swampbro


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Your welcome to come up here and join me,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 9, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> My Saturday afternoon is going good,,,, great music and a brewski View attachment 932543


Yessir! Fine afternoon!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 9, 2018)

Got a little something working on the smoker


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2018)

Afternoon, frog strangler here. The temp dropped from 90° to 73°


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Looks great BOG,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2018)

Wind just about blew over my largest tomato plant, with a cage.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon, frog strangler here. The temp dropped from 90° to 73°


, 
Funny,,,, good,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2018)

20 minute heavy rain = .63”


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 9, 2018)

Dang Jeff thats a significant drop in temps!

thanks CMP1 .... How y'all do bbq up in them parts.. Mustard, vinager, brown sugar????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2018)

Still raining too....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang Jeff thats a significant drop in temps!
> 
> thanks CMP1 .... How y'all do bbq up in them parts.. Mustard, vinager, brown sugar????




Hey blood, yessir a huge drop. I was out in the yard and it caught me. Huge rain drops and they was plum cold.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 9, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang Jeff thats a significant drop in temps!
> 
> thanks CMP1 .... How y'all do bbq up in them parts.. Mustard, vinager, brown sugar????



Definitely no Mustard,,,, either Vinager or brown sugar,,,, and a rub,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2018)

Is that a pork tenderloin, blood? Looks good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 9, 2018)

Go Justify.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 9, 2018)

I thought my sprained ankle was better, did too much and it's as big as a whale.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 9, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go Justify.



Pretty horse,,,, would love to have a horse, wife really wants one,,,, enough room, just too expensive,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 9, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought my sprained ankle was better, did too much and it's as big as a whale.



You sure you didn't break it,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 9, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Pretty horse,,,, would love to have a horse, wife really wants one,,,, enough room, just too expensive,,,,


And a lot of work.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 9, 2018)

H22 pulling for free drop Billy in honor of the Billy boys and Bo$$.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 9, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And a lot of work.



Yep,,,, but sure would be nice to have one, if I was still working, probably would have one,,,, the Amish down the road have 2 beautiful Morgan's,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 9, 2018)

Most Morgan's are beautiful. That's my maiden name.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2018)

Sounds like the fix is in for Justify.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 9, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Most Morgan's are beautiful. That's my maiden name.



Morgan is my middle name,,,, how funny,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 9, 2018)

Been  working me like a rented mule today


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Been  working me like a rented mule today



What’s your rate, I could use some help round here?


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 9, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> What’s your rate, I could use some help round here?




Apparently I'm cheap, the way they've been working me here lately


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Been  working me like a rented mule today



#metoo

had a 16 yo helping too.    8.5 hours of back breaking work.   I am ready for a BLD


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 9, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> #metoo
> 
> had a 16 yo helping too.    8.5 hours of back breaking work.   I am ready for a BLD



BLD?,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 9, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> #metoo
> 
> had a 16 yo helping too.    8.5 hours of back breaking work.   I am ready for a BLD




Me too, but I'm going to have to settle for a cold reeb. Got some iced down in the back of the truck


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 9, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> BLD?,,,,



Message sent


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2018)

Come on horse race, I’ve got some MMA to watch.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 9, 2018)

My phone doesn't like this site.  GON be a good race.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 9, 2018)

Mma?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mma?



Mixed Martial Arts-fighting PPV


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2018)

Justify did it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2018)

Congrats to Justify, Mike Smith, and Bob Baffert.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 9, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Justify did it.



Wow,,,, great,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Except supposedly Soros owns him,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Except supposedly Soros owns him,,,,



Don't know where you heard that unless he is a hidden owner.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 9, 2018)

I wish I could call my mama.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't know where you heard that unless he is a hidden owner.



https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/07/sports/justify-belmont-george-soros.html


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/07/sports/justify-belmont-george-soros.html



Thanks Jeff, unless it's fake news,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2018)

Walked over to the edge of the wooded area and a bush, came back to porch and had a tick already climbing up my leg.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm freaking stoked. My boy, Justify


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Thanks Jeff, unless it's fake news,,,,



Hard to know what to believe nowadays....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2018)

Didn’t we used to have a “Go” button that just took you back the Campfire?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 9, 2018)

Sorry, I like all sports, but my mama loved those horses and so do I.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 9, 2018)

Never had a virus on my phone till I got on the new GON. Go figure.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Walked over to the edge of the wooded area and a bush, came back to porch and had a tick already climbing up my leg.


Now that is amazing,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 9, 2018)

Weird.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 9, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Never had a virus on my phone till I got on the new GON. Go figure.



Seriously?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 9, 2018)

If serious, you should consider contacting a Mod


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 9, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't know where you heard that unless he is a hidden owner.


FAKE NEWS.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 9, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> If serious, you should consider contacting a Mod


YEP. my phone when haywire. blocking me and showing weird stuff. I aint contracting a mod.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 9, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> FAKE NEWS.



You sure,,,, it was on Drudge,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> YEP. my phone when haywire. blocking me and showing weird stuff. I aint contracting a mod.



That is very Noble of you.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 9, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> YEP. my phone when haywire. blocking me and showing weird stuff. I aint contracting a mod.



If you suspect our site, I would,,,, I can recommend a good App for detection if you are interested,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 9, 2018)

I think that I am going to CELEBRATE because as of today, PHOTO-BUCKET HAS FINALLY CHANGED THEIR MIND AND HAS NOW GIVEN GON BACK ALL OF OUR PHOTOS THAT HAD BEEN SHARED WITH THEM IN POSTING TO A 3RD PARTY WEBSITE AS SUCH.

Thankfully, I have been reading old posts and I am now also able to see lots of photos that have brought back some great memories here that were shared with everyone.

All of my photos that I had previously posted for several years here before then are now back just like nothing ever happened.  Back about 12-18  months ago, the CEO of Photobucket wanted to make it so everyone that was using them as a 3rd party hosting site would have to pay $399.99 per year to do it.  Previously, it was completely FREE.  I had lost a lot of photos in this process BUT NOW I HAVE THEM BACK.  These photos are unlocked and you can see them again.  YOU can now go back and read and view all sorts of great stories ALONG with lots of great photos.  I want to say a HUGE THANK YOU to whoever made this happen as CHRISTMAS HAS COME 6- 1/2 MONTHS EARLY THIS YEAR!!!!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Paymaster posted this earlier today,,,, I wonder why they caved? I never used them,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2018)

Did not see Pay's post but am glad they caved.   I will have to go see my pics.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2018)

seeing if pb really does work


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2018)

just what the doc ordered.  Thx pb


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2018)

Top of the mernin lads


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 10, 2018)

Good Morning Gobblin and Blood.  I am Happy as a Pig in a Mud-Filled Pig Pen !!!!!

Thanks for the coffee this morning.

Do any of you have a really good remedy for eliminating MAJOR Excruciating  Cramps as I have had terrible leg cramps since around 3 AM today and I barely can stand up and walk for now?????  

When I saw that announcement about Photo-Bucket late yesterday, I immediately starting looking at old posts in the Trail Cam Forum that I had posted several years ago.  I was like a kid in a "Candy Store" when I was able to see lots of photos that I had actually lost completely due to a Hard-Drive that became "toasted".  When this happened several years ago, my computer guys tried to salvage what they could BUT I did loose a bunch of the data in the process.  NOW, I have these photos back and I can "SAVE" them in a special folder that will be on my main hard-drive and I also can put a copy on one of my external hard-drives as well as soon as I can get that all done.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2018)

EE, dill pickle juice


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2018)

bloodbro didn't hang around long


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2018)

I have looked at the headlines of today's AJC and I luckily didn't see my name anywhere.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2018)

Mornin early birds!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2018)

Hey Chief,  

no rain here yesterday.   May have to water garden.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hey Chief,
> 
> no rain here yesterday.   May have to water garden.



Mornin gobbleinbro!

That was a heck of a tstorm. Thought it might go around us like the one the day before did.


----------



## redeli (Jun 10, 2018)

Morning all...frog strangler here yestiddy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2018)

Gotta roll today to Little Rock, then Memphis, and back home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2018)

redeli said:


> Morning all...frog strangler here yestiddy



Mornin red, same here.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 10, 2018)

Mng ladies and gentlemen,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 10, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and Blood.  I am Happy as a Pig in a Mud-Filled Pig Pen !!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the coffee this morning.
> 
> ...



Drink lots of water,,,,


----------



## cramer (Jun 10, 2018)

morning Gents!
Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2018)

Good advice on the pickle juice... My feetball coach taught me that trick.

Been outside talking to the tomato plants.... They are now 6 ft tall and 0 tomatoes. Aint never seen nothin like it! Same spot I've always grown them!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I have looked at the headlines of today's AJC and I luckily didn't see my name anywhere.


Check the obituary?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 10, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Check the obituary?



Lol lol lol,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Lol lol lol,,,,


He will get me back!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Good advice on the pickle juice... My feetball coach taught me that trick.
> 
> Been outside talking to the tomato plants.... They are now 6 ft tall and 0 tomatoes. Aint never seen nothin like it! Same spot I've always grown them!



I rotate where I put my tomato plants so that I don't plant them in the same spot every year.   Try to do a four year cycle in the garden.  Especially with heirlooms they recommend a three year plant to avoid certain diseases.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Good advice on the pickle juice... My feetball coach taught me that trick.
> 
> Been outside talking to the tomato plants.... They are now 6 ft tall and 0 tomatoes. Aint never seen nothin like it! Same spot I've always grown them!



Hmmmm.....any flowers?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmm.....any flowers?



bloodbro grows flowers?      Tell me it isn't so!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2018)

Just had to tie down all my cages around pots they are planted in. Wind blew them hard enough yesterday to blow over plant and cage, but not pot. I reckon that potting soil with compost just wouldn’t hold the cages and let them lean bad.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bloodbro grows flowers?      Tell me it isn't so!!



They may have a case of bolting.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2018)

Inquiring minds want to know--does potting soil grow better pot?  Asking for a friend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Inquiring minds want to know--does potting soil grow better pot?  Asking for a friend.



My maters look mighty good!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> My maters look mighty good!



I never had much luck with maters,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmm.....any flowers?


Yes plent of blooms


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bloodbro grows flowers?      Tell me it isn't so!!


Nothing wrong with a dude growing roses.. Right?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Nothing wrong with a dude growing roses.. Right?



nothing at all horniculturalist.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> nothing at all horniculturalist.



Lol lol lol,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2018)

Hedge trimmer fixed.   Jumps out of time occasionally.   Tried in the field yesterday but no such luck.  In the garage it worked.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2018)

bloodbro, in all seriousness have you put epson salts around the tomatoes?  The magnesium sulfate cures several bloom issues.   I put a couple Tablespoons around each plant early in the season.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 10, 2018)

Can you trim bushes when their in bloom?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Nothing wrong with a dude growing roses.. Right?


Not a thing. Lot's cheaper than buying the dang things.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bloodbro, in all seriousness have you put epson salts around the tomatoes?  The magnesium sulfate cures several bloom issues.   I put a couple Tablespoons around each plant early in the season.


Have not done that.... I will try it! Thanks brother


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Have not done that.... I will try it! Thanks brother


My matters and all peppers get Epsom Salts every year, well every year that I plant them. Makes a huge difference.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2018)

Word from I-40 in Arkysaw


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Word from I-40 in Arkysaw


Chief aint skeard to venture off


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2018)

Live from the factory!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Chief aint skeard to venture off



Yessir, somebody’s gotta do it!



blood on the ground said:


> Live from the factory!!!



Hope you have a smooth one bloodbro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, somebody’s gotta do it!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you have a smooth one bloodbro.


Yes sir... Safe travels brother!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2018)

good morning 

second day with pb up and running.   Trying to learn this format.  Editing a post seems impossible.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2018)

morning bloodbro

Have you been alone all night?

no wy or Rutt


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2018)

experimenting to see about using the edit function


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2018)

Words edit but photos are a whole different story. .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks to all of you doctors yesterday.  Pickle Juice don't taste too good BUT it worked to make those cramps go away yesterday !!!!!!!   


Good Morning Gobblin and Blood (who might have been working hard all night OR he might have been sleeping soundly at home with his bride).   I think that option #2 would be a very wise choice for him.

Dang, I've been up and awake since around 3 AM today.  I was having a wonderful dream about a beautiful young lady that I was in love with many years ago.  I even considered marrying her back then and under my current circumstances, I would love the opportunity to spend lots of time with her again.  She was the "one love interest" that I have never gotten over even after all of these years.  About 2:50 AM this morning, in my dream I probably had a smile on my face that would have taken the undertaker a month of Sundays to get off of my face........and then I woke up !!!!!    

Back to the grind this morning with a meeting with the Georgia Department of Revenue today as I am tired of doing so much paperwork just for them.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2018)

EE, I pay I pay I pay so off to work you go.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2018)

I do believe I have figured out why photo bucket backed off the 399/yr and went back to free.   Not many takers on the 399 and figured out they could make more $$$$ on ads, lots of ads.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2018)

morning!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 11, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 11, 2018)

Question for you guys,,,, do my posts show up immediately? I'm having some issues with the new system,,,,, just wondering,,,, thanks,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2018)

mine do


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2018)

Is there any way that when you click on a thread it automatically goes to the latest post? Mine starts off on page 1 everytime. Then i have to click again to go to last page...


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 11, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Is there any way that when you click on a thread it automatically goes to the latest post? Mine starts off on page 1 everytime. Then i have to click again to go to last page...



I'm having issues also,,,, I've got Elfiii looking at it,,,, driving me nuts,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2018)

What about the new post feature. I have to click 3 or 4 times now to see the same thing that used to be one click away? Just curious if i can change that somehow in settings.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 11, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> What about the new post feature. I have to click 3 or 4 times now to see the same thing that used to be one click away? Just curious if i can change that somehow in settings.



Same here,,,, but I'm having a hard time with the lag time for posts,,,, never had a problem before,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2018)

Mornin


----------



## redeli (Jun 11, 2018)

morning all


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 11, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 11, 2018)

Mornin Ya'll.I think I over did the work detail this weekend. But its gonna be a goot week cause I am still employed.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Is there any way that when you click on a thread it automatically goes to the latest post? Mine starts off on page 1 everytime. Then i have to click again to go to last page...


click on the time of last post & it will take you to the last post made..........



MORNING!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 11, 2018)

Keebs said:


> click on the time of last post & it will take you to the last post made..........
> 
> 
> 
> MORNING!



Doesn't work all the time,,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2018)

Mornin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2018)

Estate sale was bitter sweet. I have to say my newest Woody's friend May1501 made it all betta.. Dude is hilarious.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 11, 2018)

Mng,,,, always nice to meet someone cool,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2018)

ARGGGGHHHHH. Why do Microsoft and Samsung have to do major updates to the puters and phones in the same week???? 

Mernin peoples.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Estate sale was bitter sweet. I have to say my newest Woody's friend May1501 made it all betta.. Dude is hilarious.


What estate sale? What'd I miss?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What estate sale? What'd I miss?


MzH22's estate sale.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What estate sale? What'd I miss?


My parents. Most everything sold. 3 people that were there are coming back to look at the house. It's not even on the market yet.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 11, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My parents. Most everything sold. 3 people that were there are coming back to look at the house. It's not even on the market yet.



Nice


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What estate sale? What'd I miss?


I thank mista H22 dun got smart and is on to missis H22's shenanigans and sent her packin! Dats what I thanks happnin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2018)

Howdy y’all.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy y’all.


Hiya - Bye-ya, Chief!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Hiya - Bye-ya, Chief!!



Later gator!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 11, 2018)

Howdy Jeff,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I thank mista H22 dun got smart and is on to missis H22's shenanigans and sent her packin! Dats what I thanks happnin!


I got extree room here at La Casa de Miggy. She could of crashed here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Howdy Jeff,,,,



Hey Cmp.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2018)

hey Chief

Thought you were on the road.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 11, 2018)

Afternoon gobbleinwoods,,,, I think he is on the road


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Afternoon gobbleinwoods,,,, I think he is on the road



Hope he doesn't get run over.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2018)

Poke chops n gravy ova rice


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2018)

I like poke chops.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hope he doesn't get run over.



I feel like I have been, just ate and stuffed now. 

I’m in Little Rock, show starts in 30 minutes....Git R Done and head to Memphis for one more.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I thank mista H22 dun got smart and is on to missis H22's shenanigans and sent her packin! Dats what I thanks happnin!


H22 to smart for that. Cha ching. Cah ching.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 11, 2018)

Afternoon all,,,, thus far this new software is terrible for me,,,, took almost 4 minutes to see h22s post,,,, and it censored farther,,,, can't figure that one out,,,,


----------



## may1501 (Jun 11, 2018)

Mrs.hornet22 sure was a blast hanging with you Sunday,just sorry to have meet you under those circumstances. And your middle name is safe with me for now ? but I’m like a cheap date I can be be bought.lol


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 11, 2018)

may1501 said:


> Mrs.hornet22 sure was a blast hanging with you Sunday,just sorry to have meet you under those circumstances. And your middle name is safe with me for now ? but I’m like a cheap date I can be be bought.lol



Come on,,,, tell,,,, just kidding,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 to smart for that. Cha ching. Cah ching.


You sayin you're a shuga mama?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2018)

Happy toozdy kids


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2018)

Hope to make it one blood

here is to the coffee drinkers.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 12, 2018)

Good Morning to you Blood, Gobblin and to the rest of the tired and sleepy Driveler Nation.

Gotta eat me some breakfast, check the latest local happenings, and re-schedule  a meeting yesterday with Ga Dept of Revenue due to customer  emergency yesterday morning.

I'm going to spend some time during visitation at a funeral home tonight as one of my very dear friend's Mother passed away.  Also saw on the Obituary page yesterday that a lady that I had previously worked with for 20 years passed away over the weekend too.   Dang, that is one list that I really don't want to be on for sure.    

Gobblin, I surely need a couple of cups of your fresh brewed coffee this morning to get my eyes fully open.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 12, 2018)

I forgot to ask if I am the ONLY person wondering that before this update, it showed approximately 208,000 members here and after this update, it now ONLY shows approximately 98,000.  Where O' Where did all of those other members disappear to ??????   Could it be that they vanished into the super wet air of the past week ????


----------



## redeli (Jun 12, 2018)

morning all


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 12, 2018)

Mng ladies and gentlemen,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks for the Java Gobbleinwoods,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I forgot to ask if I am the ONLY person wondering that before this update, it showed approximately 208,000 members here and after this update, it now ONLY shows approximately 98,000.  Where O' Where did all of those other members disappear to ??????   Could it be that they vanished into the super wet air of the past week ????


Perhaps they shed the site of dead weight, ie non-participants.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 12, 2018)

Mng Migs,,,, takes forever to load,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng Migs,,,, takes forever to load,,,,


You need to clear your cache / history. Mine screams right along. No lag whatsoever. Oh, and mernin Frosty.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2018)

Mng,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 12, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to clear your cache / history. Mine screams right along. No lag whatsoever. Oh, and mernin Frosty.



Thanks bud's, I'll give it a shot,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 12, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> Mng,,,,,



Mng Marsupial,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 12, 2018)

Morning ya'll Today is the day to sit back and do everything that needs doing. .....nothing more ..nothing less.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 12, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2018)

may1501 said:


> Mrs.hornet22 sure was a blast hanging with you Sunday,just sorry to have meet you under those circumstances. And your middle name is safe with me for now ? but I’m like a cheap date I can be be bought.lol


You made the circumstances much better. I really enjoyed spending the day with ya. And if my middle name made you laugh that hard, go ahead a share.  We found my wedding announcement that was in the local paper years and years ago and May1501 read it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 12, 2018)

Well before I get busy again, I did read the above post and I thought that I would add some "possible" middle names for Mrs H.

Well I think that her middle name could  possibly be Any and All of these below:

Friendly
Exciting
Beautiful
Wonderful
Talented
Fantastic
Vivacious
 Free-Spirited
Loving
Enchanting

I Hope yall have a good day and will pass it on !!!


----------



## may1501 (Jun 12, 2018)

I’ll hold onto it for now. Lol I’m glad I could help with the sale and I had the privilege of meeting your parents several times and heaven gained some mighty fine folks


----------



## may1501 (Jun 12, 2018)

Hey eagle I believe all of those fit her well .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2018)

Mernin.......... running late, 10 irons in the fire and can't get one step ahead without changing lanes.......


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2018)

may1501 said:


> Hey eagle I believe all of those fit her well .


why yes they sure do!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mernin.......... running late, 10 irons in the fire and can't get one step ahead without changing lanes.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well before I get busy again, I did read the above post and I thought that I would add some "possible" middle names for Mrs H.
> 
> Well I think that her middle name could  possibly be Any and All of these below:
> 
> ...


Awe now.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


Where you hiding???? That's me Exactly!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2018)

Rain in the area.   Drizzled on me twice this morning.   Chilling inside now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2018)

Dang, slow in here today ain't it?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, slow in here today ain't it?



That way everyone can keep up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That way everyone can keep up.


It sure helps me!!!


----------



## redeli (Jun 12, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well before I get busy again, I did read the above post and I thought that I would add some "possible" middle names for Mrs H.
> 
> Well I think that her middle name could  possibly be Any and All of these below:
> 
> ...


pajama
diamond
precious
mercedez
shaneequa
ameena
rhadeja


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, slow in here today ain't it?


I was hearing myself echo, so I changed rooms...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2018)

Hey, how y’all iz?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2018)

Like a pizza pie, round and gooey with cheese


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I was hearing myself echo, so I changed rooms...............


Hope you left the fan on.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2018)

This dang feral cat here at work has done taken a liking to me. He follows me around like a dog and even lets me pet it on it's head. I'll keep feeding him, but he AINT coming home with me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2018)

In my younger days I liked wild ones but never took one home with me, at least to stay.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> In my younger days I liked wild ones but never took one home with me, at least to stay.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> In my younger days I liked wild ones but never took one home with me, at least to stay.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hope you left the fan on.


 no wonder it was echoing!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> This dang feral cat here at work has done taken a liking to me. He follows me around like a dog and even lets me pet it on it's head. I'll keep feeding him, but he AINT coming home with me.


 MmmmHHhmmmm, we'll see.....


gobbleinwoods said:


> In my younger days I liked wild ones but never took one home with me, at least to stay.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This dang feral cat here at work has done taken a liking to me. He follows me around like a dog and even lets me pet it on it's head. I'll keep feeding him, but he AINT coming home with me.


Reckon I'd just as well bite my tongue concerning this topic.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2018)

Whoever is mashin buttons in the backroom needs to stop. It's got the forum all whonktussed up.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whoever is mashin buttons in the backroom needs to stop. It's got the forum all whonktussed up.



They had the who's on line on the right side of the page earlier today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> They had the who's on line on the right side of the page earlier today.


Bunch of dang amateurs. Youtube is slap eat up with "how to" videos for Xenforo platforms. They need to watch them before they grab a BLD and say,,,,,,,,,hey y'all, watch this,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I wonder what this button does!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2018)

miggy is suggesting zen ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> miggy is suggesting zen ?


Fang Shooey for forum design.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2018)

Lookee here

*MEMBERS ONLINE*
*People you follow*

[IMG]http://forum.gon.com/data/avatars/s/14/14854.jpg?1527958734[/IMG]
*Members*

panfish
Argent11
Red dirt clod
gobbleinwoods
Da Possum
FemmeFatale829
JustUs4All
No peekin
mattuga
Spotlite
jeardley
ripplerider
katfish1
JustinR06
bmyoung1
TBI
doenightmare
MewsicLovr
flattop
watermedic
Burritoboy
buckpasser
bloodiarrow68
dclark
woodhawk
Bud Man
GONoob
NOYDB
jbpriest
chobrown
1eyefishing
six
dawgwatch
ambush80
shdw633
flynlow
ryanh487
Hooked On Quack
The Rodney
Dbender
northgeorgiasportsman
MarkWohlers
roscoe54
Vols Fan in FL
wildlands
Dustin Pate
Arrowed14
boatbuilder
Bullfrog1979
campboy
... and 18 more.
Total: 599 (members: 68, guests: 531)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2018)

Thank goodness I'm not online.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2018)

You must be a guest


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You must be a guest


Yeah, that's it....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 12, 2018)

Off to visitation at the funeral home about 30 miles south.  Ya'll have a good night.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2018)

Evening folks


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 12, 2018)

Evening everyone,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2018)

Evening, time to get this show ova with and go get a cold’un....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2018)

Dang no see'ems were eating on my ankles and calves as I just checked on the garden.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Dang no see'ems were eating on my ankles and calves as I just checked on the garden.



Them daggum things tear me up. I don’t know why, but they make me itch worse than just about any other biting insect there is.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2018)

Its crazy hot up in da factory tonight.... Bring on winter!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2018)

DB is in rough shape tonight.... Aint seen him lift his head since he got here....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 13, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Its crazy hot up in da factory tonight.... Bring on winter!



Just for you blood


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2018)

Beer is good!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Just for you blood
> 
> View attachment 932833


Thank you sir! Looks so inviting!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Beer is good!


Can't argue the truth!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2018)

5 n a haf mo eyewerz


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 13, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning


You back on nights


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 13, 2018)

Yes sir till Thursday night


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Yes sir till Thursday night


Flip flop has to be hard on you


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 13, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Flip flop has to be hard on you



Yep, nights all last week. Then days the weekend and back on nights starting last night


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 13, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Its crazy hot up in da factory tonight.... Bring on winter!


Same here at the sweatshop!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 13, 2018)

Morning Rutt


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 13, 2018)

Good morning everyone, time for day shift to start slippin in


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 13, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy HUMP DAY to you Blood, Wycliff, Rutt, and to all of those sleeping Drivelers that are MIA this morning so far.

I hope that Gobblin shows up soon with a fresh load of coffee for us that are wandering around and around looking up at the stars.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2018)

morning Rutt, wybro and BOG

It is brewing


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 13, 2018)

Where's Quack? Haven't seen him post since the restart?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Where's Quack? Haven't seen in post since the restart?



Spoke with him yesterday as I was wondering the same thing.  He is okay just taking a little break.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 13, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Spoke with him yesterday as I was wondering the same thing.  He is okay just taking a little break.



Gotcha


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 13, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 13, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Yep, nights all last week. Then days the weekend and back on nights starting last night



That has to be rough,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks for the Java Gobbleinwoods,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2018)

Home at last... 
Morning day walkers!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 13, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Home at last...
> Morning day walkers!



Mng bud's,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng bud's,,,,


Kinda... it's Miller Lite though


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2018)

Mernin peeps. Headed to a consult to schedule getting my under carriage inspected. These old folk procedures suck.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin peeps. Headed to a consult to schedule getting my under carriage inspected. These old folk procedures suck.


Good luck bro!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 13, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Kinda... it's Miller Lite though



Lol lol lol,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 13, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin peeps. Headed to a consult to schedule getting my under carriage inspected. These old folk procedures suck.



Good luck bud's,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Good luck bud's,,,,


I could use some Buds


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 13, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I could use some Buds



Me too,,,, Migs also,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2018)

Mernin!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 13, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!



Mng,,,,


----------



## redeli (Jun 13, 2018)

morning all


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 13, 2018)

Mng


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 13, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 13, 2018)

Morning Ya'll.Today is the day to get going and get it ova wiff.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 13, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2018)

mng,,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 13, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin peeps. Headed to a consult to schedule getting my under carriage inspected. These old folk procedures suck.


Take a deep breath,turn your head to the left and cough.....hope this helps


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2018)

Dang sleep deprived...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang sleep deprived...


bless yo heart, do like drunkbro and slip off for a few zzzz's!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2018)

afternoon keebs, crackerjack


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 13, 2018)

somebody rang?????Afternoon Gobblin,Keebs and anyone else up in hera.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm being pretty useless today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2018)

Not feeling it for this afternoon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2018)

Anybody want a cute black cat?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2018)

I'mmmmm baaaaaaack. Got an Aug. 31 date set to film a movie in the Bat Cave.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Anybody want a cute black cat?


Absolutely...........................................NOT!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Absolutely...........................................NOT!!!


Me either.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'mmmmm baaaaaaack. Got an Aug. 31 date set to film a movie in the Bat Cave.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me either.


You got any Vietnamese friends? They'll take it........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


What's even funnier. As I was leaving I saw the Dr.'s car. It's a Porsche and the tag is B4TM4N............... BATMANnnnnnnn.....da da da da da da da da da da BATMANNNNNNN


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's even funnier. As I was leaving I saw the Dr.'s car. It's a Porsche and the tag is B4TM4N............... BATMANnnnnnnn.....da da da da da da da da da da BATMANNNNNNN


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's even funnier. As I was leaving I saw the Dr.'s car. It's a Porsche and the tag is B4TM4N............... BATMANnnnnnnn.....da da da da da da da da da da BATMANNNNNNN


----------



## redeli (Jun 13, 2018)

No


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2018)

get the tat miggie


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2018)

Afternoon y’all.....home sweet home!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2018)

Did the welcoming committee meet you with gifts?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 13, 2018)

Afternoon all,,,, looks like I missed a lot,,,, you OK Miggy?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 13, 2018)

Good to have you back Chief,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2018)

afternoon SY


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 13, 2018)

Afternoon all. 23 minutes till quitting time.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2018)

Haaay


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2018)

Anyone want a salad


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2018)

Salad is what I had for lunch.

Mine had feta cheese instead and cukes out of the garden.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 13, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Anyone want a saladView attachment 932875



Nice,,,, afternoon all,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 13, 2018)

Afternoon folks


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 13, 2018)

Let's knock another one out , one more after this one


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2018)

Sounds like a plan wybro


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 13, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Anyone want a saladView attachment 932875



Nice,,,, afternoon all


gobbleinwoods said:


> Sounds like a plan wybro



I wish,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did the welcoming committee meet you with gifts?



The welcome committee consisted of only 4 legged participants and it turned into a knock down brawl and lick fest.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2018)

Evening, I snuck in a much needed nap.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 13, 2018)

Welcome home,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Welcome home,,,,



Thanks Cmp, gotta leave again Sunday. Going to be in your state Sunday night and Monday, but head over to Ohio on Monday night late.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 13, 2018)

You seem a lot busier this year Chief


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 13, 2018)

Where am I. I get lost in here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> You seem a lot busier this year Chief



It’s been a decent year, Wy. However, I’ve done a few this year that I normally would turn down because of large gaps in the schedule of destinations in my region. 

Basically, they are cities that are just further away than I care to go in a car, like the one next week in Grand Rapids, MI and Toledo, OH. I’m gonna do it this time though, plus I got my crew a raise effective on the one we just returned from.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> Where am I. I get lost in here.



Drivel nation, the village of lost souls.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 13, 2018)

Good deal Chief, I know riding is rough on your back


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2018)

A little lightning and thunder in the near distance, but no rain as of yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Good deal Chief, I know riding is rough on your back



10-4, that’s my main issue with it. 

Most of the time when I choose not to go on those long ones that we can go to, my young crew members still go and just replace me and another older buddy of mine and take a couple of their young buddies in our place.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2018)

Well, they issued a flash flood warning for the northern part of my county and several other surrounding counties. Rain is staying just north of me.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 13, 2018)

We need to do another fishing trip sometime Chief


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2018)

Chief wont take me fishin!

moonbro did though!

tonight is my thirzdy! The boy is on a red eye coming home for about 2 weeks! Im off next week to spend time with him before he ships out to Syria... 7 month deployment!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 13, 2018)

Good evening to you Blood, Wycliff and to the other late night Drivelers as well.  I didn't realize it was this late as I've got to get some rest and get up about 4:30 AM to send some emails to customers in the morning and then  hopefully process some goods if the rain stays away between 7 AM and Noon.

Blood, that is some good news that you get to have Jakob home for a week or so.  My Prayers are always being sent up for him no matter where he is.  Will catch back up later.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 13, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Chief wont take me fishin!
> 
> moonbro did though!
> 
> tonight is my thirzdy! The boy is on a red eye coming home for about 2 weeks! Im off next week to spend time with him before he ships out to Syria... 7 month deployment!



Give Ya boy/man a big hug around the neck from me, in thanks for his service!!

Spent last week in St. Louis Missouri for the HRC (Hunting Retriever Club) National meeting...…..Worked the last two nights, and off tonight, and tomorrow, and working the three day weekend.

Gonna pick up the four legged kids up from boarding at the trainers tomorrow!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks for your continued support fellers. Our armed forces need all the prayers and support they can get!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 14, 2018)

Good morning blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning blood


Good morning senor


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 14, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Good morning senor




How's things at the plastic factory tonite


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> How's things at the plastic factory tonite


Quiet so far


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 14, 2018)

Good deal, same here


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Good deal, same here


Cool! Sometimes I wish I were on dayshift and then I see how the management keeps folks jumpin and I think..... Na!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2018)

morning night shift.

When the work is short the driveling is better.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning night shift.
> 
> When the work is short the driveling is better.


Morning Gmoney!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 14, 2018)

Morning Gw


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2018)

Sure wish blood was correct



blood on the ground said:


> Morning Gmoney!






Wycliff said:


> Morning Gw



hey wybro


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2018)

2 mo eyewerz Wybro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2018)

blood, 

Do you have plans for you and Jacob next week?


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 14, 2018)

should be wonmohowa for me


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> should be wonmohowa for me



Hate the 'should be'.   If they haven't asked by time to roll up the cords, it is too late.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood,
> 
> Do you have plans for you and Jacob next week?


Not sure what we are going to get into yet... I will ask him tonight when I see him.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 14, 2018)

Good Morning to you night-shifters and to the rest of the awakening bunch of Drivelers this morning.

Trying to get everything set-up and get starting on processing these goods this morning in hopes that any rain and humidity will not show up until I can get it completed and delivered.  Whatever ya'll do, DON'T DO ANY RAIN
DANCES !!!!!

Thanks to Miggy, I have worn out the weather maps on this site because I use them everyday in planning my activities.

Unfortunately the humidity outside right now is 82 % and the temperarture is 75 degrees BUT will be steadily rising by the hour.   

I hope that all of you will have a productive day and will pass it on too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!


shhhhh... not so loud , i'm struggling today


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2018)

Any of you know what I can spray outside for flies ( house flies)? We got a billion of them hanging around on our porches! Nasty little suckers!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## redeli (Jun 14, 2018)

morning all


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> shhhhh... not so loud , i'm struggling today



I tried to whisper, but haven’t figured it out on this new platform.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I tried to whisper, but haven’t figured it out on this new platform.


Mornin ya'll hope evrbodi gets thru da day ok.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Any of you know what I can spray outside for flies ( house flies)? We got a billion of them hanging around on our porches! Nasty little suckers!



I’ve used flying insect spray in the past, but only in my garage. It’ll work for an enclosed area like that for a while, but they come back. I only seem to get them bad like that when the wind is out of the south for some reason, never have quite figured that out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Mornin ya'll hope evrbodi gets thru da day ok.



 

Copy that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2018)

Time to go feed the pack, they givin me the stink eye.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Copy that!


I still haven't figured out the emojis.;(;(;(


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> I still haven't figured out the emojis.;(;(;(


look for the little smiley face on the right top line.......... you have two options of smileys.


Mernin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2018)

every body hollering today


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> every body hollering today


put your ear plugs in and just read the script!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2018)

Stinkin flies are on my porch today too. I do have 2 ceiling fans runnin on high that helps somewhat though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2018)

Keebs said:


> put your ear plugs in and just read the script!



Well, Hello there


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2018)

i'm gonna take a nap.. later


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> shhhhh... not so loud , i'm struggling today


I'm afraid to ask how many dead soldiers are in the back of yo truck. Keebs, did you find any on your fence post?


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 14, 2018)

Keebs said:


> look for the little smiley face on the right top line.......... you have two options of smileys.
> 
> 
> Mernin!


.Thank you from the bottom of my pea picking heart.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, Hello there





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm afraid to ask how many dead soldiers are in the back of yo truck. Keebs, did you find any on your fence post?


 I was wondering the same thing!  But I didn't see any this morning..........


Crakajak said:


> .Thank you from the bottom of my pea picking heart.


You are more than welcome!  Glad I could help!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2018)

Hmmm, no smiley @ top right on my phone.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmm, no smiley @ top right on my phone.


I dunno nuttin 'bout no phones............ but you got a smiley anyway!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 14, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,, Army anniversary today, and flag day,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I dunno nuttin 'bout no phones............ but you got a smiley anyway!



Yeah, I think it’s different on phones than a desk top. 

I like the other version of  though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2018)

Reckon how Nic is doin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> get the tat miggie


tryin to find a good tat artist close by that ain't booked til the first of the year. Know a good one in Mayretta but good god what a drive, once for a consult and then again for the tat. The gas would cost me more than the tat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> tryin to find a good tat artist close by that ain't booked til the first of the year. Know a good one in Mayretta but good god what a drive, once for a consult and then again for the tat. The gas would cost me more than the tat.




What Tat are you getting?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> What Tat are you getting?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Any of you know what I can spray outside for flies ( house flies)? We got a billion of them hanging around on our porches! Nasty little suckers!


I could not remember the thing I put out over the years and it just now came to me......... get a "Striker", it has an attractant that stinks to high heavens and when they land on it, BAP, they keel over!  I tried googling it, but nothing shows up like I had bought before......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> What Tat are you getting?





Keebs said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2018)

Been thinking bout getting another one myself. Wanna get how my mama signed everything in her hand writing. 
I.L.Y
Mama


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2018)

Dot Dawg wiff mustard and H2O.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sleepin  boss back there listening to a seminar on taxes. I.T. lady just went back there and had to wake him up to ask a question.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2018)

His friend just called and I told him boss was in a seminar, but he just got woke up so I'm sure he'll take your call. Call transferred.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 14, 2018)

the messican gettin' a tramp stamp?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's even funnier. As I was leaving I saw the Dr.'s car. It's a Porsche and the tag is B4TM4N............... BATMANnnnnnnn.....da da da da da da da da da da BATMANNNNNNN





gobbleinwoods said:


> get the tat miggie



Maybe a bat above the cage.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> the messican gettin' a tramp stamp?





gobbleinwoods said:


> Maybe a bat above the cage.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> What Tat are you getting?


A concept I drew up from various ideas. Now I need a good artist that can elaborate on it with shading and shadows and bring it to life.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


Whut are you laffin at?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A concept I drew up from various ideas. Now I need a good artist that can elaborate on it with shading and shadows and bring it to life.



Send me a pic and I’ll submit to Buck to see what he can come up with.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2018)

I told myself I wasn’t going to do a dang thing today. Just caught myself walkin all around the yard piddlin with odds and ends.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Send me a pic and I’ll submit to Buck to see what he can come up with.


Who's Buck?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 14, 2018)

and does he like corn?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who's Buck?



A Tattoo artist, my daughters fiancé, I think.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 14, 2018)

you think he a tattoo artist or you think he's your daughters fiancé ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> you think he a tattoo artist or you think he's your daughters fiancé ?



Fiancé


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> A Tattoo artist, my daughters fiancé, I think.


I sent you a pm / conversation / secret coded message that you'll need the ring out of a box of cracker jax to decifer / morse code, or whatever they're callin a PM with this new fangled platform.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 14, 2018)

Busy up in here today,,,, Miggy getting a tramp stamp?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 14, 2018)

that's the word....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who's Buck?


Our newest member. Go say hey to him.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2018)

Tramp stamps are soooooooo 1980's.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 14, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tramp stamps are soooooooo 1980's.



True,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tramp stamps are soooooooo 1980's.


It's only a tramp stamp if you get it in a specific location. I've already got another tattoo that encircles the tramp stamp region. It is a zipper that goes around my entire waist.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2018)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2018)

They took the poo smiley off.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2018)

On a serious note. I think it's great you are designing your tat Miggy. I did the same.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2018)

Got company coming. I guess to swim?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


where you getting those from?!?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They took the poo smiley off.


I wondered how long that would last!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2018)

Keebs said:


> where you getting those from?!?!?!


I just googled animated smiley's and picked one of the links.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They took the poo smiley off.



From the entire site that I can find.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They took the poo smiley off.





Keebs said:


> I wondered how long that would last!



Dat was my favorite smiley.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Dat was my favorite smiley.


I thought it stunk.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2018)

Giddy up, giddy up, giddy up.....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2018)

Later Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Later Folks!



Dang, didn realize it was this late already.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, didn realize it was this late already.


Just emailed my last job for the day over. Time for a BLD.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Giddy up, giddy up, giddy up.....



places to go?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2018)

messican has been in a meeting with the computer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> messican has been in a meeting with the computer.


That's my life. Also why i'm goin blind. Dang puter screen will ruin your eyes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> places to go?



Nowhere


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 14, 2018)

Afternoon everyone,,,, man you guys been busy today, my boy got three trees transplanted today, in shock of course,,,, but they'll be back,,,, easier to take care of here closer to the house than up at the barn,,,, now I have a problem with the charging port on my tablet,,,, Chinese stuff,,,, ran to wally world for a cable, no luck of course,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Afternoon everyone,,,, man you guys been busy today, my boy got three trees transplanted today, in shock of course,,,, but they'll be back,,,, easier to take care of here closer to the house than up at the barn,,,, now I have a problem with the charging port on my tablet,,,, Chinese stuff,,,, ran to wally world for a cable, no luck of course,,,,


Apparently got a little moisture in my charging port on my phone a month ago. Didn't seem resolvable so I ordered a wireless charger and problem solved. Not sure if tablets have that option though.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 14, 2018)

Evening folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2018)

Evening wy,  last one?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Evening folks



Evening Wybro, gobbleinbro.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Evening wy,  last one?




Yes sir, supposed to be off till Monday day shift


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2018)

Its my fridy


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 15, 2018)

Morning blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Morning blood


Morning bro... Smoof night so far?


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 15, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning bro... Smoof night so far?




Not too bad just got a few lock outs for in the morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2018)

Im ready to go... I have a feeling the boy is going to keep me busy for the next couple days! Thats a good thing!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm sure you are ready to go, I'm sure its nice having him home


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> I'm sure you are ready to go, I'm sure its nice having him home


yes it is...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2018)

day walkers should be along shortly... 

DB is out! sawin some lawgs!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 15, 2018)

Yep, wish I was OUT too


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2018)

15 minutes to get the computer up and running this morning.   

morning wy and bog,  the two of you--

enough Jacob's visit blood

and the weekend off wybro


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 15, 2018)

Morning GW


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 15, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to all of you fellow Drivelers.  Already getting busy trying to get everything done and accomplished today so that I  can kick back and relax tonight.

Blood, I hope that your family enjoys every minute with Jakob during this visit.  Give him a hug from me and tell him THANKS for his service and I am SO DANG PROUD OF HIM TOO !!!! 

I will catch back up later today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2018)

Will do Double E... 
Morning fellers!


----------



## redeli (Jun 15, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2018)

Sup?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2018)

humidity


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2018)

Morning gentlemen!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 15, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,, gonna be hot here later but cool now,,, z


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 15, 2018)

Mornin ya'll. Today is gonna be hot and humid.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng everyone,,,, gonna be hot here later but cool now,,, z



Mornin, studying whether I want to cut grass today or wait til tomorrow. 6 in 1, half dozen in another I reckon.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2018)

Mornin!  FRIDAY! And the office to meself!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Mornin ya'll. Today is gonna be hot and humid.



Mornin Cracka, yep way more dew on the ground today than yesterday as far as I can tell.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!  FRIDAY! And the office to meself!!



Heck yeah, coffee high....Git r done!


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 15, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!  FRIDAY! And the office to meself!!


Does this mean you can dance nekkid if you want to?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 15, 2018)

Everyday is a Friday to me,,,, boring,,,, zzzz


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 15, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Everyday is a Friday to me,,,, boring,,,, zzzz


Mornin CMP1.Fridays are one of the good days....along with Sat and Sun.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 15, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Mornin CMP1.Fridays are one of the good days....along with Sat and Sun.



Mng bud's,,,, I hear ya,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2018)

It is Friday.   Could be a Fryday if I had some breem.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is Friday.   Could be a Fryday if I had some breem.



My boy and I found a school of about 40 of em the other day,,,, the Hummingbird was screaming,,,, I was after Northerns,,,, didn't even have a slip bobber,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is Friday.   Could be a Fryday if I had some breem.


You have my permission to go catch some supper. Tell your boss its O.K..


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 15, 2018)

Mornin mrs H


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 15, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Mornin mrs H



X2,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Heck yeah, coffee high....Git r done!


 Yep, yep, yep!


Crakajak said:


> Does this mean you can dance nekkid if you want to?


yep, you've been around a while, huh?


Cmp1 said:


> Everyday is a Friday to me,,,, boring,,,, zzzz


 at least you can fish whenever ya want to!


gobbleinwoods said:


> It is Friday.   Could be a Fryday if I had some breem.


I heard that!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 15, 2018)

Mng Keebs,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!



Like Keebs said,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2018)

A’ight, think I’m gon go cut grass today. Gotta go pickup a rental car tomorrow.

Holla later!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2018)

Morning!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2018)

Guess what today is!


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 15, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Guess what today is!


B1G1 at the GC?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> B1G1 at the GC?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2018)

close, 15% off , wooooo


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 15, 2018)

GC?


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 15, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> GC?


mudracing favorite place to eat. Golden Corral in Valdosta Ga.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 15, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> mudracing favorite place to eat. Golden Corral in Valdosta Ga.



Gotcha,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 15, 2018)

Time for a lunch break. Gonna eat a souped up honeymoon salad.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 15, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Time for a lunch break. Gonna eat a souped up honeymoon salad.



It's FRIDAY and iffin ya want to get souped up


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 15, 2018)

And for sure don't listen to these if you'r drivin down the hyway cause your right foot can get kind of HEAVY


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> close, 15% off , wooooo


age discount or frequent flyer??


Crakajak said:


> Time for a lunch break. Gonna eat a souped up honeymoon salad.


what is a honeymoon salad????
I got's a plate from the American Legion bunch, skettie, garlic bread & a tangy pasta salat, preeetttyyy gooot!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, studying whether I want to cut grass today or wait til tomorrow. 6 in 1, half dozen in another I reckon.


Speakin of ratios. Which takes up more room on a plate? Six fried eggs or six scrambled eggs?


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 15, 2018)

Keebs said:


> age discount or frequent flyer??
> 
> what is a honeymoon salad????
> I got's a plate from the American Legion bunch, skettie, garlic bread & a tangy pasta salat, preeetttyyy gooot!


Letusalone


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Letusalone


 good one!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2018)

I called adult swim. Look at the kids on the steps. You woulda thought it was the end of the world and one of them is M.I.A..


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2018)

Haaay


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 15, 2018)

Afnoon blood


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 15, 2018)

Think I'm gonna get me a watermelon this weekend.Don't tell them I'm coming.Don't want to get shot wiff salt.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2018)

Keebs said:


> age discount or frequent flyer??



band card


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2018)

No i'm  wrong, chorus card.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I called adult swim. Look at the kids on the steps. You woulda thought it was the end of the world and one of them is M.I.A.. View attachment 933002



Nice pool,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 15, 2018)

Afternoon everyone,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 15, 2018)

Trying to get a few things done,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 15, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Trying to get a few things done,,,,


Hurry up ....its almost reeb time


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2018)

Hooooo, it’s hot! Bout halfway done....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speakin of ratios. Which takes up more room on a plate? Six fried eggs or six scrambled eggs?



I’mon say scrambled.  Ain’t got time to do no thinkin’.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2018)

Water break and back to mowin.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Water break and back to mowin.


Be careful Chief its HOT and humid today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice pool,,,,


Look close ... Theys a baby ruth submarining by!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Be careful Chief its HOT and humid today.



Yessir, I decided to take a little longer break and grab a bite to eat too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Look close ... Theys a baby ruth submarining by!


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, I decided to take a little longer break and grab a bite to eat too.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Think I'm gonna get me a watermelon this weekend.Don't tell them I'm coming.Don't want to get shot wiff salt.


 I have a watermelon field right down from my house...... I.can't.wait.!!!


mudracing101 said:


> band card





mudracing101 said:


> No i'm  wrong, chorus card.







Cmp1 said:


> Afternoon everyone,,,,


howareya!


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 15, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I have a watermelon field right down from my house...... I.can't.wait.!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 15, 2018)

It almost QUITTIN time


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2018)

Just got through spraying for crabgrass.   Hate that weed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2018)

Noisy in here this afternoon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2018)

messican musta got his hearing aids adjusted


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2018)

or his ears cleaned


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2018)

maybe cut the hairs growing there


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2018)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2018)

Gots my hairs cut today. op2:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2018)

my phone hates this new platform.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> messican musta got his hearing aids adjusted





gobbleinwoods said:


> or his ears cleaned





gobbleinwoods said:


> maybe cut the hairs growing there





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sounds good to me.



*WHAT???*


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gots my hairs cut today. op2:



Ohhhh Really???


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gots my hairs cut today. op2:



I'm going to do the same thing later,,,,, afternoon,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gots my hairs cut today. op2:



Got a hair cut yesterday.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Got a hair cut yesterday.



Have to keep mine short in the summer,,,, #1 with the clippers,,,, my boy cuts mine,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2018)

Eye reckon it's the thang to do these days.
Sho is cooler. My hair was halfway down my back.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 15, 2018)

Need a beard trim also,,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Need a beard trim also,,,,,


#2 on the sides and face, #7 on the top and I'm good to go.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Eye reckon it's the thang to do these days.
> Sho is cooler. My hair was halfway down my back.



The wife's is naturally curly,,,, hard to cut,,,, she trims it herself,,,, brunette,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2018)

Got my bangs back too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


>


LOL


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got my bangs back too.


I got my bangs back too, like back up on the top of my forehead....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 15, 2018)

I cut all three of the hairs on top of my head just a few minutes ago!!

Getting ready for three wonderful nights at the sweat shop


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2018)

that will keep you cooler Rutt


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2018)

H22 approved the hairs cut. That's all that matters.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2018)

But he did say it ain't as good as Mz. Dawn.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 approved the hairs cut. That's all that matters.


The question is whether he approves or not. The question is, if you hadn't pointed out to him you had it cut how many days would it have taken him to notice?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2018)

Mz. Dawn knows how to cut some hairs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2018)

Sept Quacks.juss kiddin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sept Quacks.juss kiddin.



could be why he works night shift.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 15, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> #2 on the sides and face, #7 on the top and I'm good to go.



#1 on the head and beard,,,,, except for the winter, too Frosty,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2018)

You betta count yo money....count yo money.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2018)

weekend morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> weekend morning


No better way to start it, Mornin gobblein.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 16, 2018)

Good Morning Gobblin, Chief and to the rest of the Drivelers this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin, Chief and to the rest of the Drivelers this morning.



Mornin Mike, what’s on your agenda for today?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 16, 2018)

Mernin boys. Coffeee is good this mernin. Got an appointment to get done across town this mernin and then a project to work on, then if I got time got to pay some attention to my lawn. bizzy bizzy bizzy........


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 16, 2018)

Chief, I am going to get a shower and go up to the country and check on things.  Hopefully, I will be able to change-out the cards on my cameras but I won't be putting out any feed this week because I really don't have enough energy to get all of that done today.  It takes about 3 1/2 hours to get everything completed when I check everything, swap out the memory cards, change batteries when necessary and then include the feed process.  I also installed some new cameras recently and I am anxious to see just how they are performing.


OH Good Morning to you too Miggy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2018)

Git r Done Amigo.

I heard that Mike, I got all my chores completed yesterday. Just have to go pick up a rental car for trip tomorrow. I might piddle a little around here, but that’s about it.

Be safe and have a good day, Mike!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 16, 2018)

Be careful out there EE. The legless devils are slitherin around quite actively now.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 16, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng everyone,,,,



Mornin Cmp!

Where are you located in MI?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Cmp!
> 
> Where are you located in MI?



About 40 miles southeast of Traverse City,,,, Mng Chief,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2018)

Just got back from picking up rental car. Caitlin and Buck went to see about buying a new car, couldn't come to terms, so came home empty handed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2018)

Spectators at the US Open are very vocal and humorous.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2018)

Still haven't gotten my new car. I dread it. Not my kinda fun.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 16, 2018)

Somebody mention using epson salt for maters?  How does it help and how much do you use?

THANKS I got 8 plants but one of them doesn't look so good.
Mike


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2018)

Dang...it's plum HOT there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2018)

Come swim.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Come swim.




If I didn't have to drive 12.5 hrs tomorrow and MizT was here and didn't have to work tomorrow too, we would.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 16, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Somebody mention using epson salt for maters?  How does it help and how much do you use?
> 
> THANKS I got 8 plants but one of them doesn't look so good.
> Mike



Miracle-Gro,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> If I didn't have to drive 12.5 hrs tomorrow and MizT was here and didn't have to work tomorrow too, we would.



Where you headed Chief?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Where you headed Chief?



Grand Rapids


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2018)

morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning



Mornin gobblein, thanks for the coffee.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2018)

Chief, you are up early to be on the road


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 17, 2018)

Good Morning Gobblin, Chief and to all of you Drivelers out there this morning.

I went to bed really late but thankfully slept really great all night.  It is always good news when I wake up, face up, and having a big cup of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee waiting for me too.  

Chief, I hope that you and your crew have a safe trip on this venture.  I surely don't envy anyone that has to drive that kind of distance as I know that I drive a lot BUT not on some of the longer distance trips that you make.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 17, 2018)

Mng guys,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2018)

Mornin EE, gobblein!

Yessir, don’t want to get there too late. I’ve got one rider to go pickup.

Y’all have a good day, gotta roll.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2018)

Mornin Cmp, hate we aren’t going to be able to meet.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 17, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Cmp, hate we aren’t going to be able to meet.



We will one of these days,,,, my daughter wants me to come down to see her in NC,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 17, 2018)

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY to all of you Fathers out there today as well.  I am blessed that I have a wonderful Daughter and Son-in-law that are going to be spending the day with me today.  I cherish every minute that I get to spend with them.


----------



## redeli (Jun 17, 2018)

Morning all...happy dads day


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 17, 2018)

Mng,,,, gonna be a hot one here today,,,,


----------



## cramer (Jun 17, 2018)

morning and Happy Father's Day all

Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2018)

yw cramer


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 17, 2018)

cramer said:


> morning and Happy Father's Day all
> 
> Thanks for the coffee G



X2


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2018)

Happy father's day guys


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Come swim.


MMM K.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2018)

H22, Chief and whoever else this applies to: Happy father's day. I will always look up to you no matter how tall I grow.
Cody is 6'9op2:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2018)

What's up with the pass the popcorn?????
Stupid smart phone. Smhing


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2018)

mighty quiet day yesterday for the drivelers.   Sure miss the green smilie to find it faster.

morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 18, 2018)

Good Morning Gobblin and to the rest of the sleeping Driveler Nation.  You are right about it being quiet in here as even the mice were asleep during most of the day and night.  I miss that GREEN SMILEY too as it always made it much easier to find this thread.  

Thanks for the coffee as it is helping me to eat breakfast and get my rear in gear this morning.  I am hoping to process another shipment of goods today and at least get it completed and in the warehouse for the next required shipment.  Hopefully, the rain will stay away today.

I had a great time with my Daughter and Son-in-Law as they spent the day with me yesterday including lunch and a visit to some exciting places on the Savannah River as well.  Dang, those Kayaks surely look like a lot of fun.  

I hope that Chief and his crew made it up to Grand Rapids with no problems.

Apparently, I was the doctor "on call" at the Fort Gordon Military Hospital  here in Augusta during the night shift overnight because I got a call around 9 PM about a certain patient and then again about 30 minutes ago, I received another call about a patient and that I needed to be there immediately.  Most every time that they call me, it is always during the middle of the night.  Actually, this has been going on for about 7-8 years now, all because this "on-call" doctor's cellphone number is very similar to mine...BUT I can't get really mad and upset with them as I once again tell whoever is calling that they have reached the wrong number and I tell them that the correct phone number is one digit different.   They apologize once again.   I still volunteer at the Medical College of Georgia Hospital since back in 2000 and I know how important that these calls are so I do understand BUT you would think that after calling about 75-100 times over all of these years that someone could easily dial the correct number.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 18, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,, thanks for the Java Gobbleinwoods,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2018)

yw SwampY


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2018)

Time to earn my keep


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 18, 2018)

Mornin ya'll.
Hope evabody had a great fathers day weekend.
I werked at the farm and visited my ailing dad yesterday.
Gotta earn some money so later.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2018)

Mernin.......... Hope all you boys had a good Father's Day!  I sure miss mine!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 18, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 18, 2018)

morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 18, 2018)

just changed the forum width.. Wow, lots better.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 18, 2018)

Does google chrome have ad blocker?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2018)

Gooooood Mornin. Good mooooornin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Does google chrome have ad blocker?


That's what gets me when I'm on my phone. I'll be justa typing and an add pops up and messes erything up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2018)

Whoa, it is brutal out there this morning.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 18, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Does google chrome have ad blocker?



Mng,,,, go to the play store,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 18, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> just changed the forum width.. Wow, lots better.



How did you change the width?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 18, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Whoa, it is brutal out there this morning.



Lots of rain here, we need it too,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 18, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> How did you change the width?


Go to the bottom of the page and right above the words GON links there is a lil box click on it..Its in the black part.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 18, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Go to the bottom of the page and right above the words GON links there is a lil box click on it..Its in the black part.



Thanks bud's,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 18, 2018)

Better,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 18, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Better,,,,


Yep, i like it a lot better.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks again,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2018)

Hey y’all, forgot to check in this Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2018)

Write me up, I’m tardy.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 18, 2018)

How was your drive?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> How was your drive?



Uneventful, but lonnnnnnng.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2018)

Chief, I need to see you in my office ASAP.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2018)

Chief the drive is downhill coming back.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 18, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Uneventful, but lonnnnnnng.



13hrs from here to the mountains in N GA


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 18, 2018)

Come pick me up for the drive back,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Come pick me up for the drive back,,,,



Problem is, I’m going to be heading to Toledo tonight for tomorrow’s show and leaving from there Wednesday


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 18, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Problem is, I’m going to be heading to Toledo tonight for tomorrow’s show and leaving from there Wednesday



I like Toledo,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 18, 2018)

Been a busy day


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Been a busy day


Sure has been for me..........and I ain't near done yet!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2018)

Been slow as heck here, easy building to setup. Just gotta get through these boring rehearsals.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 18, 2018)

Slowed down here finally, now I've got to not watch the clock


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 18, 2018)

Liquid sunshine in the 30083.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Slowed down here finally, now I've got to not watch the clock



Same here, we’re doing nothing right now and I’m going to be here til at least 11:45 no matter what


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Same here, we’re doing nothing right now and I’m going to be here til at least 11:45 no matter what



cha ching


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2018)

Off to the chiro.......... ya'll have a good evening!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2018)

keebs checking in to check out


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> cha ching



Yessir, I have to constantly remind myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Off to the chiro.......... ya'll have a good evening!



Snap, crackle, pop!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Off to the chiro.......... ya'll have a good evening!


I need a good poppin too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief the drive is downhill coming back.



Won’t have to peddle as hard.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Won’t have to peddle as hard.



peddling will keep the back limbered up


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2018)

Do you tape the rehearsals?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do you tape the rehearsals?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2018)

I ain’t got a clue how this happened.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do you tape the rehearsals?



Yes we do, gobblein.


----------



## redeli (Jun 19, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 19, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2018)

morning drivelers


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks for the Java Gobbleinwoods,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2018)

yw, SwampY


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 19, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Redeli, Cmp1, Gobblin and to the rest of the sweltering Drivelers.

Chief, it must have taken quite a while to do all of the rehearsals in the program from last night because I did a little channel surfing and watched some of it and that was a lot more DRAMA than being in Harlem, New York on Father's Day !!!!!!!  

Whoever the person OR group of people that comes up with these crazy twist of schemes must have some twisted minds as well.  I bet it took quite a while to plan all of those moves, falls, and body slams  especially with RHONDA kicking butt and taking names !!!!!   I kept watching to see if YOU were going to get Body-Slammed  by Rhonda too !!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2018)

I would pay to see that.   






EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Redeli, Cmp1, Gobblin and to the rest of the sweltering Drivelers.
> 
> and body slams  especially with RHONDA kicking butt and taking names !!!!!   I kept watching to see if YOU were going to get Body-Slammed  by Rhonda too !!!!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 19, 2018)

Good morning folks


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 19, 2018)

Good Morning Wybro.


I was just listening to my weatherman and he said that today and the rest of this week was going to be so hot that it would cook the fish if they were within the top 3 feet of the water's surface.  My interpretation of that makes me think that it will probably be HOTTER than an August mid-afternoon happening at a "cat-house" in Tijuana, Mexico.  

I have therefore canceled doing any hard physical work for the rest of this week and I have decided to stay as cool as possible by drinking lots of ice cold water instead.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2018)

Mernin. Time to head up to DDS and get genetically cloned, blood drawn, brain transplanted and whatever else they need to get my Drivers License renewed. Amazing a simple passport or current DL isn't enough. I heard if I just show up with a SSN card in Tennessee they'll say welcome to America and give me a Drivers License.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2018)

sniff-snort-guudmoanin......... I sure hope this isn't a "summer cold" trying to jump on me, they are the worst!
How ya'll are?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2018)

Gooooood mornin!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 19, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2018)

mng,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin. Time to head up to DDS and get genetically cloned, blood drawn, brain transplanted and whatever else they need to get my Drivers License renewed. Amazing a simple passport or current DL isn't enough. I heard if I just show up with a SSN card in Tennessee they'll say welcome to America and give me a Drivers License.


Crazy aint it. I spent 3 hours doing that. Thought I had taken everything they wanted and the power bill was in H22's name not mine. Had to print a bank statement with both of our names on it to prove I was Mz. H22. Aint been married but 30 some odd years. smh-ing all ova the place. 


Keebs said:


> sniff-snort-guudmoanin......... I sure hope this isn't a "summer cold" trying to jump on me, they are the worst!
> How ya'll are?


I is good. Don't think I eva had a Summer cold.  You need to go to the ocean. My Diddy always said, if ya don't get in the ocean at least once a year, you GON get sick.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 19, 2018)

Keebs said:


> sniff-snort-guudmoanin......... I sure hope this isn't a "summer cold" trying to jump on me, they are the worst!
> How ya'll are?


Sorry you feeling bad. If you sniff some chili powder it will open up your nose. Don't ask me how I know that.
Morning ya'll.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Crazy aint it. I spent 3 hours doing that. Thought I had taken everything they wanted and the power bill was in H22's name not mine. Had to print a bank statement with both of our names on it to prove I was Mz. H22. Aint been married but 30 some odd years. smh-ing all ova the place.
> 
> I is good. Don't think I eva had a Summer cold.  You need to go to the ocean. My Diddy always said, if ya don't get in the ocean at least once a year, you GON get sick.


 Your Diddy was a smart man for sure!


Crakajak said:


> Sorry you feeling bad. If you sniff some chili powder it will open up your nose. Don't ask me how I know that.
> Morning ya'll.


 R U Crazzzyyy?  Oh wait, I forgot who I was talking to!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2018)

It's done, I've been clone.....errr...........got my Drivers License renewed. There is no doubt on erf it's a goobermint operation from the second you walk through the door.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's done, I've been clone.....errr...........got my Drivers License renewed. There is no doubt on erf it's a goobermint operation from the second you walk through the door.


Got that right. When I went there were 2 people working and 7 people out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2018)

Speaking of......... looks like I'm going to get a new car Saturday. I HATE spending $$. HATE IT.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speaking of......... looks like I'm going to get a new car Saturday. I HATE spending $$. HATE IT.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speaking of......... looks like I'm going to get a new car Saturday. I HATE spending $$. HATE IT.


Before you buy that Hondi, go drive the Kia Optima.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2018)

Howdy kids!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Redeli, Cmp1, Gobblin and to the rest of the sweltering Drivelers.
> 
> Chief, it must have taken quite a while to do all of the rehearsals in the program from last night because I did a little channel surfing and watched some of it and that was a lot more DRAMA than being in Harlem, New York on Father's Day !!!!!!!
> 
> Whoever the person OR group of people that comes up with these crazy twist of schemes must have some twisted minds as well.  I bet it took quite a while to plan all of those moves, falls, and body slams  especially with RHONDA kicking butt and taking names !!!!!   I kept watching to see if YOU were going to get Body-Slammed  by Rhonda too !!!!!!!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> I would pay to see that.



I would pay her to pin me!


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 19, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin. Time to head up to DDS and get genetically cloned, blood drawn, brain transplanted and whatever else they need to get my Drivers License renewed. Amazing a simple passport or current DL isn't enough. I heard if I just show up with a SSN card in Tennessee they'll say welcome to America and give me a Drivers License.


They  use volunteers up that way. They aren't always on top of their game the way we are in Georgia.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Before you buy that Hondi, go drive the Kia Optima.


What's a Hondi


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2018)

miggy has been probed twice in the last week.   Bat cave and DDS.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> miggy has been probed twice in the last week.   Bat cave and DDS.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What's a Hondi


It's like  a Mazdi, but with an 'H'. Used to be made in Japani, but not anymore.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 19, 2018)

Evening folks


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2018)

ok, rant ova, thanks!


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 19, 2018)

Keebs said:


> ok, rant ova, thanks!


Hope you feels betta


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2018)

Just sitting here waiting.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2018)

Keebs said:


> ok, rant ova, thanks!


What da matta?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2018)

Afternoon Wy.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> What da matta?


was not made aware of new roster forms from grpa, I have 5 teams going to district....... *thought* I was going to have to re-type everyone of them, but luckily you CAN copy and paste......each individual area, but at least they are done, it just kinda overwhelmed me there for a bit.............


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 19, 2018)

Afternoon Chief


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 19, 2018)

Hot out there today


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 19, 2018)

Howdy everyone,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2018)

Well, that was easier than expected. Got a quote on da car. Looked at it. And out in 30 minutes. Now to talk em down a little.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 19, 2018)

Hey!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 19, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Hey!



Howdy,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 19, 2018)

Im here


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 19, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, that was easier than expected. Got a quote on da car. Looked at it. And out in 30 minutes. Now to talk em down a little.




Nice


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2018)

Keebs said:


> was not made aware of new roster forms from grpa, I have 5 teams going to district....... *thought* I was going to have to re-type everyone of them, but luckily you CAN copy and paste......each individual area, but at least they are done, it just kinda overwhelmed me there for a bit.............



Heard dat, but you came out unscathed.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Heard dat, but you came out unscathed.


just my nerves janglin......


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 19, 2018)

Chief...........................................................I don't think that I've EVER had the opportunity to say this to you but "HOLY TOLEDO"  and please don't get body-slammed tonight either !!!!   I hope that you get back home safely too !!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 19, 2018)

Keebs, Hi and Bye my Dear !!!!  Have a good night and come back tomorrow and teach us all something new again !!!!  


PS:  What happened to the LOVE SMILEY ??????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief...........................................I don't think that I've EVER had the opportunity to say this to you but "HOLY TOLEDO"  and please don't get body-slammed tonight either !!!!   I hope that you get back home safely too !!!!!



LOL, absolutely Mike. Thank you sir!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, Hi and Bye my Dear !!!!  Have a good night and come back tomorrow and teach us all something new again !!!!
> 
> 
> PS:  What happened to the LOVE SMILEY ??????


I noticed the love smiley too. No more love and no more poo.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, Hi and Bye my Dear !!!!  Have a good night and come back tomorrow and teach us all something new again !!!!
> 
> 
> PS:  What happened to the LOVE SMILEY ??????


  I will do my best, sir!  I too miss the love smiley!!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I noticed the love smiley too. No more love and no more poo.


They can keep the poo, but I wants the love smiley back for real!!






































































Purty please?!?!?!?
Later Folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2018)

Hot out there is right.   Picked beans and cukes, tied up some plants, and watered.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm ready for seben, time for a BLD


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 19, 2018)

About wonmohowa


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 19, 2018)

Need to finish this thread off


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 19, 2018)

Time for a new one


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 19, 2018)

Pushin this one alone


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Pushin this one alone



I’m hera, bout to be done with these rehearsals finally.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 19, 2018)

How much time are ya'll off after rehearsals before the show?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> How much time are ya'll off after rehearsals before the show?


 
About hour and half


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 19, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> About hour and half



That's not a lot of time


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2018)

I'll help push it. It's nice to have my boy ex car salesman tell me what to offer on da car.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 19, 2018)

Last night off with my Marine... Kinda felling low! He will be sent to Syria in a couple months and won't be home again until sometime next spring! 
Y'all keep our armed forces in your prayers please!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Last night off with my Marine... Kinda felling low! He will be sent to Syria in a couple months and won't be home again until sometime next spring!
> Y'all keep our armed forces in your prayers please!



Hate to hear that Jason! 

You better believe I’ll be Thinkin about Jakob and keepin him in my thoughts and prayers during his deployment.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> That's not a lot of time



Time to eat and chill for a bit before a 3 1/2 hour show.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 19, 2018)

Hate to hear that blood, but he will definitely be in our t and prayers


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 19, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Last night off with my Marine... Kinda felling low! He will be sent to Syria in a couple months and won't be home again until sometime next spring!
> Y'all keep our armed forces in your prayers please!



Will do,,,, Amen brother


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 19, 2018)

Thank y'all kindly!

deer burger steak an gravy here.. Baked beans an coleslaw fer the sides.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Last night off with my Marine... Kinda felling low! He will be sent to Syria in a couple months and won't be home again until sometime next spring!
> Y'all keep our armed forces in your prayers please!


Yes sir. Be proud of that boy and tell him he is always in our prayers and he is so much appreciated. You did good Blood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2018)

blood, I know you and he both wish his next duty was state side but there are worse places than Syria.  Your whole family will be in my thoughts and prayers.

Just finished mowing.   Now to join wybro in a BLD.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2018)

Bout 3 more howas.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 19, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood, I know you and he both wish his next duty was state side but there are worse places than Syria.  Your whole family will be in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Just finished mowing.   Now to join wybro in a BLD.


I just put new blades on our mower...…..Took the first gulp of a BLD!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2018)

morning drivelers

It is that time.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 20, 2018)

Blood, Jakob and your family are always in my Prayers.  

Good Morning Gobblin.  Looks like it is about time for someone to get a nice new fresh smelling Driveler up and going as this one is about  done for sure.  I wish that the GREEN Smile was still available to make it easier to find the Driveler Thread. 

Dang, I went out side a little while ago and got MUGGED BY THE HEAT AND HUMIDITY !!!!


----------



## redeli (Jun 20, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2018)

Windstream internet died. Happy camper I am not. Friday before they can get here.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 20, 2018)

New one is up lock it down


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 20, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Last night off with my Marine... Kinda felling low! He will be sent to Syria in a couple months and won't be home again until sometime next spring!
> Y'all keep our armed forces in your prayers please!



Amen brother,,,,


----------

